# What Are You Listening to Thread- Revisited ;)



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 16, 2007)

What are you listening to right now? 

The other one is up to 40 pages so a new one is in order- Please keep up with the contributions! 


Right now I'm listening to 

Jennifer Lopez featuring Ja Rule- Ain't It Funny


----------



## Damon (May 16, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> What are you listening to right now?
> 
> The other one is up to 40 pages so a new one is in order- Please keep up with the contributions!
> 
> ...



I think you are one of the few people who would apprieate this video Green Eyed http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEL5E6w5XsY


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 16, 2007)

^^^lol- I liked all those House Party movies those guys made- went to see the first one while my ex and I were first dating many moons ago


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 16, 2007)

North - Paul Mounsey
The Wall - Pink Floyd
Simple Things - Zero 7
Thank God - Storm Inc.

dX


----------



## Butterbelly (May 16, 2007)

I've been stuck on some older CDs lately.

1. Madeleine Peyroux-Careless Love
2. The Zombies
3. Fiona Apple- Extraordinary Machine


----------



## Leonard (May 16, 2007)

Over the last year I've developed an affinity for old time radio programs, so that's what I'm currently listening to. My favorite series are "Escape" and "Suspense", but lately I've discoverered "The Damon Runyon Theatre". For those of you who aren't familiar with Damon Runyon, his stories were the inspiration for the musical "Guys and Dolls". The musical's pretty good, but the show is superb. Gangsters, gamblers, showgirls, all that jazz. 

Anyway, here's an episode of "The Damon Runyon Theatre" entitled, 
"Romance in the Roaring Forties".


----------



## Ample Pie (May 16, 2007)

Red House Painters--and it's making me weepy. Someone, save me quick!


----------



## supersoup (May 16, 2007)

still listening to anadivine.

*sigh*


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 16, 2007)

Jason Mraz "Sleeping to Dream" for the 8th time this evening. 

I might have some masochist tendencies (beautiful song, but it makes me sad).


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 17, 2007)

A song that's part of a game soundtrack called "The Gun Is Mightier Than The Sword".

It was composed by a small company called Hubnester Industries, part of which is comprised of 4 of the (current) members of Machinae Supremacy.


----------



## swamptoad (May 17, 2007)

I've been listening to this enqued play list of songs off of Limewire:

Yes - Roundabout
Veruca Salt - Shutterbug
U2 - Vertigo
The Rolling Stones - Paint It Black
The Who - I Can't Explain
The Smashing Pumpkins - Rhinocerous
The Smiths - How Soon Is Now?
The Lemonheads - If I Could Talk, I'd Tell You
Teenage Fanclub - Alcoholiday
The Five Stairsteps --- Oooh Child Things Are Gonna Get Easier
The Killers -- All These Things I've Done
The Moody Blues --- Nights In White Satin
The Moody Blues - Your Wildest Dreams
The Beatles - Julia
The Cardigans - Lovefool
The Allman Brothers - Jessica
T Rex - Bang A Gong
M - Pop Musik
Sonic Youth - Diamond Sea
Roy Orbison - Crying
Ren and Stimpy - Happy Happy Joy Joy
Red Hot Chili Peppers - Soul To Squeeze
Primal Scream - Trainspotting Theme Song
Outkast - Hey Ya
Soundtrack Oh Brother Where Art Thou - Big Rock Candy Mountain
Gypsy Kings - Hotel California
Gypsy Kings - Djobi Djoba
Gypsy Kings - Trista Pena
Moby - Flower
Megadeth - Hangar 18
Luscious Jackson - Ladyfingers
Lipps Inc. - Funkytown
Len - Steal My Sunshine
Junior Senor - Rhythm Bandits
John Denver - You Fill Up My Senses
Harry Belafonte - Day-O (Banana Boat Song)
Heart - Crazy On You
Gorillaz - Feel Good Inc.


----------



## Wagimawr (May 17, 2007)

Paul McCartney - Figure Of Eight


----------



## supersoup (May 18, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Z_zyySm6S8

say anything-into the night

this is my second most favorite song. this isn't a video...it's just blank, but the full song plays. i was lucky enough to see him sing this live once, it was fucking amazing.

*sigh*


----------



## Butterbelly (May 18, 2007)

Stuck on Gnarls Barkley's _Crazy_, today.


----------



## Wagimawr (May 18, 2007)

Paul McCartney - Broomstick

made a BUNCH of great downloads last night. ^_^


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 18, 2007)

Sting- Fortress Around Your Heart


----------



## fatlane (May 18, 2007)

That crazy ol' DJ Tiesto. Jam!


----------



## 1300 Class (May 19, 2007)

_Hariprasad Chaurasia_ - Raga Chandrakauns


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 19, 2007)

I'm listening to 1978 - don't know, just had the urge.

Substitute - Clout
Wuthering Heights - Kate Bush
Baker Street - Gerry Rafferty
Mull Of Kintyre - Paul McCartney and Wings

dX


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 19, 2007)

Heart- Magic Man 


"but try to understand, try to understand, oooooooooooohhhhhhhh, try, try, try to understand he's a magic man"


----------



## Vice Admiral D (May 19, 2007)

Ironically enough, "Perfect 10" by The Beautiful South; gotta love "Shuffle Mode" of the iPod:

_She's a perfect 10, but she wears a 12 
Baby keep a little 2 for me 
She could be sweet 16, bustin' out at the seams 
It's still love in the first degree 

When he's at my gate, with a big fat 8 
You wanna see the smile on my face 
And even at my door, with a poor poor 4 
There ain't no man can replace 

'Cause we love our love, 
in different sizes 
I love her body, especially the lies 
Time takes it's toll, but not on the eyes 
Promise me this, take me tonight 

If he's extra large well I'm in charge 
I can work this thing on top 
If he's XXL well what the hell 
Every penny don't fit the slot 

The anorexic chicks, the model 6 
They don't hold no weight with me 
Well 8 or 9, well that's just fine 
But I like to hold something I can see 

'Cause we love our love, 
in different sizes 
I love her body, especially the lies 
Time takes it's toll, but not on the eyes 
Promise me this, take me tonight 

I've bought a watch, to time your beauty 
But I've had to fit a second hand 
I've bought a calendar, and every month 
Is taken up by lover man 

'Cause we love our love, 
in different sizes 
I love her body, especially the lies 
Time takes it's toll, but not on the eyes 
Promise me this, take me tonight 

'Cause we love our love, in different sizes 
I love her body, especially the lies 
Time takes it's toll, but not on the eyes 
Promise me this, take me tonight_

Besides that, the new Marillion album "Somewhere Else" which I mostly like (has echoes of Coldplay and Radiohead, but this band was around first!)
_"Everyone I love is somewhere else"_


----------



## saturdayasusual (May 19, 2007)

The Black Keys - "Midnight In Her Eyes"


----------



## gunther (May 19, 2007)

The Boys - 1st two albums
Teenage Head - s/t
Electric Frankenstein - 1st two albums
The Soundtrack Of Our Lives - Origin Vol. 1


----------



## Leonard (May 19, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> Heart - Crazy On You





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Heart- Magic Man
> 
> 
> "but try to understand, try to understand, oooooooooooohhhhhhhh, try, try, try to understand he's a magic man"



Way to go swamptoad and Green Eyed Fairy. I've been on a bit of a Heart kick as well. 

Anyway, while I love old-time radio shows, this thread is really all about music, right? With that in mind, here's a playlist I've tappin' my toes to entitled, "Rock Out!"

*"You Were Always On My Mind"* - Elvis Presley
*"Crazy on You"* - Heart
*"Good Old-Fashioned Lover Boy"* - Queen
*"Joe's Garage"* - Frank Zappa
*"Magic Man"* - Heart
*"Take Your Clothes Off When You Dance"* - Frank Zappa & The Mothers of Invention
*"Complicated"* - Avril Lavigne (guilty pleasure, what can I say?)
*"You May be Right" *- Billy Joel
*"Dirty Love" *- Frank Zappa
*"The Kraken" *- Squirrel Nut Zippers
*"Bohemian Rhapsody" *- Queen
*"Queen Bitch" *- David Bowie
*"Don't Stop Me Now" *- Queen
*"Life on Mars"* - David Bowie
*"It's Still Rock 'n' Roll To Me"* - Billy Joel
*"Changes"* - David Bowie
*"You're The Good Things"* - Modest Mouse
*"For Science"* - They Might Be Giants
*"Low Down Man" *- Squirrel Nut Zippers
*"Let's Make The Water Turn Black" *- Frank Zappa & The Mothers of Invention
*"Allentown" *- Billy Joel
*"Movin' Right Along" *- Kermit the Frog & Fozzie Bear
*"Big Leg Emma"* - Frank Zappa (as an FA, I'm kind of embarassed I have this on my playlist)
*"Bat out of Hell" *- Meat Loaf
*"You Took The Words Right Out Of My Mouth" *- Meat Loaf
*"Paradise by the Dashboard Light" *- Meat Loaf


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 19, 2007)

^^I love Allentown- one of my fave Billy Joel tunes too! I remember a radio show talking about how Billy Joel had enough hit songs to fill up three greatest hits albums
:blink: wow.....


----------



## eightyseven (May 19, 2007)

"Miracle Man" and "Sneaky Feelings" - Elvis Costello


----------



## Vice Admiral D (May 20, 2007)

Hey wait! Doesn't Billy Joel have three greatest hits albums!?  

Shame he's not making NEW music nowadays, unless he was serious about composing clasical pieces as he said years ago. Maybe he's waiting until he dies to release that; modern music in the classical style seems to be like paintings; it's better when the artist is dead!

From various threads I've seen here, I've picked up that there are a few Elvis Costello fans here. Which do you prefer, his early work with the Attractions or his more recent work with just about every genre? Don't get me wrong, I love the classic angry young man work, but his work with Burt Bacarach was fantastic, for example.


----------



## gunther (May 20, 2007)

Vice Admiral D said:


> From various threads I've seen here, I've picked up that there are a few Elvis Costello fans here. Which do you prefer, his early work with the Attractions or his more recent work with just about every genre? Don't get me wrong, I love the classic angry young man work, but his work with Burt Bacarach was fantastic, for example.



Angry young man Elvis, without a doubt.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 20, 2007)

I'm currently listening to Inkubus Sukkubus: The Best of Wytches & Vampyres. Maybe some Vixen or Lita Ford later.


----------



## swamptoad (May 20, 2007)

Leonard Lepage, nice list there. Thanks. I am a fan of Heart! I also like The Lovemongers. Ann and Nancy Wilson's rendition of "Battle Of Evermore" originally done by Led Zepellin is great!

Sweet! You mentioned Modest Mouse. I really like their song "Paper Walls."


----------



## saturdayasusual (May 20, 2007)

Buckcherry - "Sorry"

It makes me cry. A lot.


----------



## Wagimawr (May 20, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I remember a radio show talking about how Billy Joel had enough hit songs to fill up three greatest hits albums


Yeah, well so does Queen. 

but tonight, I happen to be listening to:
Dave Matthews Band - Warehouse


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 20, 2007)

This Is Not A Love Song - P.I.L.
Lazy Sunday - Small Faces
Barracuda - Fergie ( almost as good as the original artistes  )
Worry About You - Ivy

dX


----------



## Isa (May 20, 2007)

BigFriendlyDave said:


> This Is Not A Love Song - P.I.L.
> Lazy Sunday - Small Faces
> Barracuda - Fergie ( almost as good as the original artistes  )
> Worry About You - Ivy
> ...


 
Wow I haven't thought about P.I.L. in ages! Time to pull out some of their music for a listen. 

To answer the thread question...I'm currently in funk mode and listenting to Tear The Roof Off 1974-1980 by Parliament. I love greatest hit compilations.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 20, 2007)

A trance mix with the file name "SEP PT"- a "gift" from a Trance DJ friend I used to have


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 21, 2007)

The Cranberries- Zombie


Back for another play.....


----------



## Wagimawr (May 21, 2007)

Paul McCartney - Your Way


----------



## Zandoz (May 21, 2007)

Emerson Lake & Palmer: C'est La Vie


----------



## QuantumXL (May 21, 2007)

Yesterday by Staind


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 21, 2007)

Improper Dancing - Electric Six
The Mass - Era
This Kiss - Faith Hill
Suddenly I See - K T Tunstall


----------



## Wilson Barbers (May 21, 2007)

"Ruby" by the Kaiser Chiefs (the opener on their ace new album _Yours Truly, Angry Mob_).


----------



## Athena9950 (May 21, 2007)

the new pornographers and elliott smith!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 21, 2007)

A Perfect Circle- "Imagine"


----------



## panhype (May 22, 2007)

Vice Admiral D said:


> ...
> From various threads I've seen here, I've picked up that there are a few Elvis Costello fans here. Which do you prefer, his early work with the Attractions or his more recent work with just about every genre? Don't get me wrong, I love the classic angry young man work, but his work with Burt Bacarach was fantastic, for example.



I definitely prefer his early _Attractions_ days. But then again he's somebody who always will have my attention.


----------



## panhype (May 22, 2007)

*Alisha Chinai - Made in India*

Right now i'm addicted to this one again. Alisha has the sexxiest voice i've heard. EVER . On this track. Don't care that much about her other stuff.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=hJ4ju8w1dBM


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 22, 2007)

The dishwasher earning its keep


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 22, 2007)

The Clash- Rock the Casbah

before this, it was 

Look Out Weekend by Debbie Deb


----------



## Chimpi (May 22, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> A Perfect Circle- "Imagine"



Great band. Great song.

I am listening to *Dream Theater* - _The Ministry Of Lost Souls_. It happens to be a leak of their new album (which I... acquired...), but I will be purchasing the new album anyway (twice). :blush:


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 23, 2007)

Midnight Syndicate: Born of the Night


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 23, 2007)

Crucified - Army Of Lovers
Steal My Sunshine - Len
Walking On Sunshine - Katrina and the Waves
Set The Controls For The Heart Of The Sun - Pink Floyd

dX


----------



## Dark_Hart (May 26, 2007)

Pet Shop Boys - Paninaro  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ORZk-FXjSo


----------



## Chimpi (May 26, 2007)

*Muse* - _Knights Of Cydonia_

Can't get enough of me *Muse*. Makes me feel like travelling through a forest of cartoons.


----------



## diggers1917 (May 26, 2007)

Find the River - REM
Forms a nice contrast with the Bach that proceeded it (I'm on random).


----------



## swamptoad (May 26, 2007)

I've been watching a movie... so the music from the movie "Annie."


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 26, 2007)

Nickelback- Saving Me


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2007)

Rhiannon - Fleetwood Mac (car radio earlier)


----------



## saturdayasusual (May 28, 2007)

The Dresden Dolls - Girl Anachronism


----------



## JMCGB (May 28, 2007)

Lately its been mashups by flounder and solcofn for me. Dr Dre vs Jet, Tom Petty vs Fifty Cent, Jay Z vs Nena, just to name a few. If anyone is interested i can link them, just send me a pm.


----------



## mango (May 29, 2007)

*Nothing like some good ole fashioned white reggae to start the day...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=1F8j8UIyL9w

 *


----------



## panhype (May 29, 2007)

mango said:


> *Nothing like some good ole fashioned white reggae to start the day...
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=1F8j8UIyL9w
> 
> *


Ha h.aaa !

Brilliant band.
Brilliant song.
Brilliant video.

Grandmasters !


----------



## panhype (May 29, 2007)

Being there, the crown of Shiny Rocking Simplicity. Here. "Neanderthal Man"
http://youtube.com/watch?v=56qQkcQHi8M

Beats even "Give Peace a Chance".


----------



## elle camino (May 29, 2007)

i've been on a steady diet of bjork for the past week or so. every time i pick up joga again after not hearing it for a while, i'm knocked on my ass all over again by how MASSIVE it sounds. there are parts of that album that just make my chest ache. so good.


----------



## mango (May 29, 2007)

*http://youtube.com/watch?v=H1iR2Wi3u5o

Filmed going down Swanston Street right here in Melbourne, Victoria, Australia, Circa 1973!


 *


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 29, 2007)

Philip Glass - Powaqqatsi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXpF0bImNh0

Philip Glass - Koyaanisqatsi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPnVAR2oHw0


----------



## panhype (May 30, 2007)

What can make a song immensely addictive so that you MUST play it over and over again? The tune.. the harmonies.. the vocals.. the lyrics.. the instrumental performance.. the sound effects.. the fat production.. etc.. or, like in this case, the earth shaking intro combined with an irresistible riddim fronting this hypnotic interplay of Indian banjo licks and drum rolls. And Alisha is a kickass vocalist.

Alisha Chinai - Lover Girl
http://youtube.com/watch?v=bXMvAFD4Rq8

Oh... and the Spelling Committee apparently has lost both the battle and the war  

View attachment Intahnashnal-Numbah-One.jpg


----------



## Wild Zero (May 30, 2007)




----------



## Paw Paw (May 30, 2007)

" Pick up the pieces" Average White Band

So much soul, from Scotland!

Peace,
2P.


----------



## boogiebomb (Jun 1, 2007)

Judas My Heart - Belly


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 1, 2007)

boogiebomb said:


> Judas My Heart - Belly



Nice song. I really like Tonya Donelly's singing voice. Great band!

I think that I like the "King" album more than the "Star" album, though.


----------



## boogiebomb (Jun 1, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> Nice song. I really like Tonya Donelly's singing voice. Great band!
> 
> I think that I like the "King" album more than the "Star" album, though.



"King" is by far the better album.


----------



## panhype (Jun 2, 2007)

Interesting. Tanya Donelly used to be with the Throwing Muses. Loved this band (and i'm way outta loop regarding 'white' music these days).


----------



## panhype (Jun 2, 2007)

Rishi Rich ft. Jay Sean + Juggy D - Dance with you

Too infectious. And i LOVE the BRILLIANT production. Rishi Rich is genius 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4qZHeVRp3w#


----------



## Christinabean27 (Jun 2, 2007)

The Family Guy... It's really back ground sound but I love it!


----------



## GWARrior (Jun 2, 2007)

Im listening to DragonForce.

:wubu: Sam Totman is incredibly sexy (oh, and talented) :eat2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 4, 2007)

Cranberries- Liar

Say it if you want to and say it if you will
But if you don't say what you are thinking
No, I wont take too kindly to it.

And all I want is something special,
And you cant give it to me,
And all you do is lie to me,
cause you're a liar, liar, liar.

I will run, I will fight,
I will take you through the night lie, lie, liar,
I will run, I will fight,
I will take you through the night lie, lie, liar...

Say it if you want to,
And say it if you choose
But if you don't say what you are thinking
No I wont take too kindly to it

When all I want is something different
And you couldn't give it to me
And all you do is lie to me
So you're a liar, liar, liar.

I will run, I will fight,
I will take you through the night lie, lie, liar,
I will run, I will fight,
I will take you through the night lie, lie, liar...

Ill fight you, Ill fight you
I'm fighting you
Liar, liar, liar
You know you're a liar,
Liar...



Funny how this song always reminds me of people I used to know.....


----------



## UberAris (Jun 5, 2007)

Appropriately enough; Fat Bottomed Girls; Queen


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 5, 2007)

"Malaria" - Shreikback

-Rusty


----------



## lemmink (Jun 5, 2007)

Some Cake song. The boyfriend worships the band, and we have like a billion of their songs on our playlist.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 5, 2007)

On my winamp:

k.d. lang- Constant Craving
Luscious Jackson- Ladyfingers
Marc Anthony- I Need to Know
Massive Attack- Teardrop
Michelle Branch- Are You Happy Now?
Naked Eyes- Promises, Promises


Weird mix but I like 'em that way


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 5, 2007)

And on my itunes tonight

Rubber Bullets - 10cc
Cool For Cats - Squeeze
Torn - Natalie Imbruglia
Crucified - Army Of Lovers
This Is The Ice Age - Martha & The Muffins


----------



## Isa (Jun 5, 2007)

Give Him Cornbread - Beau Jocque. Some serious rocking zydeco, may he RIP.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 5, 2007)

Marilyn Manson- "The Golden Age of Grotesque" album - the song currently playing is the remake of "Tainted Love"


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 13, 2007)

Blue Rodeo-Five Days in July


It's cloudy and sort of cold today. It's the perfect kind of music...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 13, 2007)

Telepokmusik- Breathe (extended remix)


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 13, 2007)

Jean Michel Jarre - Oxygene
Heart - Greatest Hits


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 13, 2007)

Oceanlab featuring Justine Suissa- Satellite (Above & Beyond remix)


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 13, 2007)

*The Beatles... as always...*


----------



## knottyknicky (Jun 14, 2007)

Fujiya and Miyagi-Collarbone


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 14, 2007)

Portishead - Roads


----------



## Athena9950 (Jun 14, 2007)

Blind Faith - The Presence of the Lord
Can - Mushroom
Bob Dylan - Father of Night
The Rolling Stones - Doo Doo Doo Doo Doo (Heartbreaker)
Robert Wyatt - Sea Song


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 14, 2007)

Paul McCartney - Flowers In The Dirt


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 14, 2007)

ABC- Poison Arrow


----------



## UberAris (Jun 14, 2007)

Immortal~ Adema


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 15, 2007)

*Pink Floyd... guess which album???*


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 15, 2007)

The full length version of the Enterprise theme...Faith of the Heart, by Russell Watson


----------



## Lady at Large (Jun 15, 2007)

I mentioned in the Beth Ditto thread that I am obsessed with The Gossip right now...so I am listening to Yr Mangled Heart... Love it.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 15, 2007)

Peter Frampton - Fingerprints (album)

LOVE IT


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm at my Friday night poker meet waiting for another game to begin- I head Nine Inch Nails playing behind me. Don't know what album but it sure sounds great....


----------



## Lady at Large (Jun 16, 2007)

I am listening to The Dresden Dolls "Coin Operated Boy." Quite good and addictive.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 16, 2007)

*Hit the Plane Down-Pavement*


I feel SO fortunate that I got to see these guys back in tha day.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 16, 2007)

The Traveling Wilburys


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 16, 2007)

Madonna- Revenge `


----------



## panhype (Jun 17, 2007)

Athena9950 said:


> ...
> Can - Mushroom
> ...
> Robert Wyatt - Sea Song



Interesting stuff. Kool thing reminding me to get back to those


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 17, 2007)

Sad Bach cello concertos! Wah.


----------



## boogiebomb (Jun 18, 2007)

"Sporting Life" by The Sea and Cake


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 18, 2007)

Madcat's SummerMix- a DJ from a trance music forum gave it to me

It's very good


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 18, 2007)

The Spanish Inquisition - Monty Python - The Final Rip Off

Our chief weapons are...


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 21, 2007)

William Shatner.

No, I'm not watching Star Trek.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 21, 2007)

Cake-Prolonging the Magic


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 21, 2007)

Oceanlab- Satellite (Markus Schultz Coldharbour remix)


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jun 21, 2007)

Just finished Jacques Dutronc- Au Casino, and have slid in Billy Joel's Glass Houses, the first tape I ever owned....


Its' still rock and roll to me...


----------



## Vice Admiral D (Jun 21, 2007)

BigFriendlyDave said:


> The Spanish Inquisition - Monty Python - The Final Rip Off
> 
> Our chief weapons are...



I didn't expect the Spanish Inquisition!


----------



## Dj Zulu (Jun 21, 2007)

Verve Remixed Volume 3


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jun 21, 2007)

Haddaway - Rock my Heart


----------



## fat&happy (Jun 26, 2007)

Brier Folk - _Grace_


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 27, 2007)

*I have listened to Pink Floyd these days...* :wubu:


----------



## Ample Pie (Jun 27, 2007)

I've been drooling and obsessing over Heartless Bastards for a week now. I can't get enough.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jun 27, 2007)

Roy Orbison, JoPD, Aaron Kwok, Watain, Teengenerate and Thee Michelle Gun Elephant


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jun 27, 2007)

Shadows Fall - Crushing Belial


----------



## boogiebomb (Jun 27, 2007)

"Nothing" by Meshuggah all day long!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 28, 2007)

The Doors - Love Me Two Times


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 28, 2007)

Mike Oldfield - Tubular Bells


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 6, 2007)

The Angry Stripper- The Vice Royals


----------



## Esme (Jul 6, 2007)

Lost in this Moment- Big & Rich...

a new favorite swoony song :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 6, 2007)

ELO - Don't Bring Me Down


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 6, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> ELO - Don't Bring Me Down




OoOOoO that brings back memories....... have you ever seen "Xanadu"?


----------



## Dj Zulu (Jul 6, 2007)

Tom Tom Club- Pleasure Of Love


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 6, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> OoOOoO that brings back memories....... have you ever seen "Xanadu"?


No, but I just posted Rush's "Xanadu" in the 'song by the last letter' thread, if that counts. 

Peter Frampton - Baby I Love Your Way


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 6, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> No, but I just posted Rush's "Xanadu" in the 'song by the last letter' thread, if that counts.
> *
> Peter Frampton - Baby I Love Your Way*



How sweet- Love that song


----------



## wistful (Jul 6, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> OoOOoO that brings back memories....... have you ever seen "Xanadu"?



As a kid I watched this movie over and over and over again.In the Early eighties HBO used to play certain movies on an almost constant loop and this was one of them.when I saw it again as an adult I realized how awful it really is though I still retain a certain nostalgic fondness for it ..It's currently an off-broadway play and no I'm not joking!


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 6, 2007)

Now I'm watching Boogie Cat boogie to:

Black Sabbath - Paranoid


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jul 6, 2007)

Storm and The Balls- Fat Chicks Revenge.

I love Portland bands!! This lady rules and she has a song about a fat girls revenge. How can I not like her? FYI she was on the TV show Rock Star Supernova. She made it to the last 4 or 5 people. Shes the shiz.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 6, 2007)

The Doors - The Changeling


----------



## Isa (Jul 7, 2007)

Me & Mr. Jones - Amy Winehouse


----------



## Esme (Jul 7, 2007)

If I had a Million Dollars - BNL 


but not a real green dress... that's cruel!


----------



## wistful (Jul 7, 2007)

Isa said:


> Me & Mr. Jones - Amy Winehouse



ooh I've been listening to Amy Winehouse non-stop for the past couple of weeks or so.Love her.


----------



## boogiebomb (Jul 9, 2007)

"South of Heaven" by Slayer


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 9, 2007)

"Rain Babe"

Bob Dylan - "It Ain't Me Babe"
vs.
The Beatles - "Rain"​


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 10, 2007)

Nylon Beat-Rakastuin Mä Looseriin


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 10, 2007)

Morrissey- "You're the One For Me, Fatty"


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 10, 2007)

Tiesto- Carpe Noctum


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 10, 2007)

A Charlie Brown Christmas. My son's idea, not mine.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 10, 2007)

So Rich, So Pretty by Mickey Avalon... 

I post this with a great deal of shame... There's something very seductive about the music and the hook and some of the lyrics are fun... (he says he wants a girl who wears Gaultier and carries an Hermes bag), but it's misogynistic and glorifies eating disorders and drugs.

To make it worse, I found the song while browsing YouTube, where I found myself watching a woman dancing on a pole to the song, originally I was watching someone doing Swan Lake on a pole.. it was incredibly athletic, then I started clicking on subscribers, favorites, etc.. This is what I do when I am procrastinating about packing. I digress.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 10, 2007)

Another YouTube find over the weekend, Terra Naomi... I only came across her this weekend, but apparently her whole career began on YouTube in the past year. She was even selected by Al Gore to participate in the global earth concert this weekend.

As I have a huge crush on singer/songwriters with guitars or pianos, I love her. Here's a link to one of her videos: http://youtube.com/watch?v=9qo8-NlgRa4


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 10, 2007)

Youtube's "GALLAGHER & SHEEN" routine.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 10, 2007)

Tiesto featuring Julie Thompson- Do You Feel Me


----------



## cammy (Jul 10, 2007)

Thunder, rain, clothes in the dryer and the hum of my computer.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jul 10, 2007)

The Jalal Joubi Ensemble, "Marmar Zamani" from a disc entitled _The Rough Guide to Bellydance Cafe_ (yes, it's a collection of bellydancing music!)


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 10, 2007)

Wilson Barbers said:


> The Jalal Joubi Ensemble, "Marmar Zamani" from a disc entitled _The Rough Guide to Bellydance Cafe_ (yes, it's a collection of bellydancing music!)



Ha! I have that CD. I have a whole bunch of them when I started to learn bellydancing to impress a young lothario with my belly skills.

My personal favorite is Ozbel Turkbas's series on cd.


**I am currently listening to Nick Drake-"Time of No Reply"


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 10, 2007)

*Wish You Were Here´album - Pink Floyd*


----------



## Esme (Jul 11, 2007)

Who Says You Can't Go Home?- Bon Jovi with Jennifer Nettles. I like the version with her rather than the only Bon Jovi version.


----------



## vardon_grip (Jul 11, 2007)

Frank Sinatra-"I'm Gonna Live Til I Die"

Man, this song really cooks!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 11, 2007)

Death Angel - Stop


----------



## elle camino (Jul 11, 2007)

boss lady - the detroit cobras


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 11, 2007)

Iannis Xenakis


----------



## elle camino (Jul 11, 2007)

loud pipes - ratatat.



this is one of those songs that makes me want to invent speakers that hook up to your shoes and play a song when you walk. like a personal theme song. yes.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 11, 2007)

Tiesto- Bright Morningstar


----------



## Esme (Jul 11, 2007)

Time After Time- Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 12, 2007)

The Cult- Fire Woman


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 12, 2007)

*O Rappa - this is a very good band from Brazil...*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 12, 2007)

Patti Smith- Because the Night..


----------



## Letiahna (Jul 12, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> OoOOoO that brings back memories....... have you ever seen "Xanadu"?



I'm one of those really odd people who loved Xanadu. I know, I need a lobotomy. The acting sucked but the music... oh, the music was phenomenal!


----------



## Letiahna (Jul 12, 2007)

Listening to Tiësto's "In The Dark" featuring Christian Burns. If you're curious, that song is on my page on MySpace


----------



## Letiahna (Jul 12, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Tiesto- Carpe Noctum



OMG! Another Tiësto fan? WOO-HOO!!! Elements of Life is awesome! In Search of Sunrise 4 and 5 were awesome. I'm a sucker, I know.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 12, 2007)

Letiahna said:


> OMG! Another Tiësto fan? WOO-HOO!!! Elements of Life is awesome! In Search of Sunrise 4 and 5 were awesome. I'm a sucker, I know.



Gawd, I love his new album- it's impressive 


Have you ever listened to Nick Warren's album called Shanghai? It's the bomb.......:smitten:


----------



## Letiahna (Jul 12, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Gawd, I love his new album- it's impressive
> 
> 
> Have you ever listened to Nick Warren's album called Shanghai? It's the bomb.......:smitten:



Girl, if you love Tiësto, then I'll listen to _anything_ you suggest  Going to investigate that album! Thank you!


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 12, 2007)

Ringo Starr - Private Property


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm listening to the best thing for a bummed mood.... 

Nick Warren's Shanghai 

*trance dances*


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jul 13, 2007)

Amy Winehouse - Rehab


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 13, 2007)

Queen - I Want It All


----------



## Mini (Jul 13, 2007)

Black Light Burns - Cruel Melody

Sweet debut. I'm looking forward to the follow-up.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 13, 2007)

eagles of death metal - cherry cola


----------



## boogiebomb (Jul 13, 2007)

"Volta" by Bjork

Mad excellent. Bjork has done it again.


----------



## panhype (Jul 14, 2007)

Mac vs PC Rap Music video 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jkrn6ecxthM


----------



## witchysbbw (Jul 14, 2007)

Right now I am listening to Diana Krall, from this moment on album. The song playing is You Can Depend Me. I have been in a Standards and Smooth Jazz mood for the last few days. Who knows what tommorow will bring


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 14, 2007)

Austin Leeds & Kobbe- Fusing Love (Markus Schultz & Austin Leeds remix)


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 14, 2007)

Frank Zappa - The Dangerous Kitchen

followed by

Frank Zappa - Suicide Chump


----------



## Kareda (Jul 14, 2007)

Pain by Three Days Grace


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 14, 2007)

Mark Otten- Tranquility (Markus Schultz Coldharbour remix)


----------



## panhype (Jul 16, 2007)

Maggha Marke by Mick St. Clair from his recent LOUD 'N' PROUD album - wonderful classic :wubu: 

View attachment 5035_LoudNProud[1].jpg


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 17, 2007)

Santa Esmeralda's Greatest Hits


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 17, 2007)

Recently: Beck (old and new stuff), Nelly Furtado (music from her Folklore album), Orbital (various stuff), Foo Fighters first album, The Beastie Boys instrumental recordings, Salt N Peppa's "Supersonic", The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus, TBMPT (The Boisterous Mellow Pollywog Tribe) --- which is my stuff old and new...

Bjork's Volta album also.

Also variety cds of early 90's rock, punk, etc. and some newer than 90s music as well --- such as: Dinosaur Jr., The Vandals, Flesh For Lulu, Smashing Pumpkins, Zwan, Henry Rollins Band, Hole, Babes In Toyland, L7, Hole, Siouxie And The Banshees, The Sugarcubes, Transvision Vamp, The Ramones, Rob Zombie, White Zombie, Dink, Frente, Sonic Youth, Veruca Salt, and The Pixies.

If I turn on the T.V. I like to watch and listen to music videos on IMF (International Music Feed) and watch the program called "Hello World."

I also dig some musical selections that TFG (That Fat Girl) likes listening to such as Missy Higgins, Amy Winehouse, and Regina Spektor.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 18, 2007)

Ray Charles- Come Back Baby.


----------



## Kaz (Jul 18, 2007)

Dry Kill Logic - Goodnight.

Gotta love this song!


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 19, 2007)

Chicago - Free Form Guitar


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 20, 2007)

Meat Loaf - "Paradise by the Dashboard Light"


----------



## fatgirl33 (Jul 20, 2007)

Kim Mitchell - "Ain't Life Amazing" (it's new)

Brenda


----------



## Tina (Jul 20, 2007)

A mix on the WinAmp -- Somewhat old, old, and older stuff. 

Paul Oakenfold -- Cafe Del Mar
AC/DC -- Whole Lotta Rosie, THunderstruck, Let There be Rock, Long Way to the Top, Live Wire.
Tool -- Anema, Stinkfist, Eulogy
Aerosmith -- No More No More, Seasons of Wither, Back in the Saddle, Lick and a Promise Walkin' the Dog.
Beastie Boys -- Fight For Your Right
Chevelle -- An Evening With El Diablo, Vitamin R, Get Some
Def Leppard -- Rock of Ages
Disturbed -- Stupify, Voices
Sugar Ray -- 10 Seconds Down

The list is getting too long: Guns N' Roses, Korn, Rob Zombit, Led Zep, Marilyn Manson, Beck, etc.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 20, 2007)

Jeff Beck - "Led Boots"


----------



## boogiebomb (Jul 21, 2007)

"Overkill" by Men at work. I always listen to it before I go to bed


----------



## elle camino (Jul 21, 2007)

de la soul. aural equivalent of chamomile tea because i don't have any actual tea.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 21, 2007)

*some loose tracks*

Kate Nash - _Foundations_
Kiran Hungin - _Society_
Hefner - _When the Angels Play Their Drum Machines_
Hefner - _Fat Kelly's Teeth_
Hefner - _Hello Kitten_
Hefner - _The Hymn for the Cigarettes_

*complete albums*

Heartless Bastards - All This Time
Heartless Bastards - Stairs and Elevators


----------



## Mathias (Jul 21, 2007)

Adagio for Strings- I'm not in such a great mood right now. This piece always seems to calm me down.


----------



## cammy (Jul 21, 2007)

Solace, Sarah McLachlan - and ya know, this woman's voice just gets on my nerves...must get up and change cd.


----------



## cold comfort (Jul 22, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> *some loose tracks*
> 
> Kate Nash - _Foundations_



Rebeccaaaaaa! Amazing! I wasn't sure how many people were aware of this catchy gal, but I'm absolutely in love with her newest one, "Foundations" as well! That song just sticks in my head for the longest periods of time. I definitely don't mind.  

-------

Anyways, I've been listening to a ton of newww (or generally more recent) stuff lately:

*Eagles of Death Metal*
*Reel Big Fish* - _(they just put out an awwwesome new album)_
*The Mad Caddies* - _(older stuff, despite the new album)_
*Gogol Bordello* - _(also recently put out a new album)_
*Brand New* - _(deja entendu and the devil and god...)_
*Pepper*
*Mark Ronson* - _(his remake of "Toxic" is so excellent)_
*Interpol* - _(i will forever be addicted to these guys. great new album)_

and like so many others:

*Amy Winehouse* - _(my favorite off of her latest album is "Tears Dry On Their Own" -- killer tune and i looove the lyrics)_


----------



## cold comfort (Jul 22, 2007)

elle camino said:


> eagles of death metal - cherry cola



dear elle, you have made my night. :wubu: 

so awesome to see another eodm fan here!!!


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 22, 2007)

Cormega-The Testament


----------



## panhype (Jul 22, 2007)

Ok, today i got back to listen to some 'white' music  - the sortof they-could-have-been-the-critics-faves-but-their-competence-was-too-nuclear-and-mighty-so-that-they-scared-the-critics stuff. 
What??? lol Yes, i'm talking about Pressure Drop (aka The Blood Brothers).

Right now on my turntable: "Part 13" from Pressure Drop's Tearing The Silence EP. Soooo addictive... i mean these guys really know their shit (history, styles), the production is faultless (i'm not saying this very often), unique ideas (would call that 'professional innovation'), a BIG WINNER with a nuclear beat :wubu:


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 22, 2007)

High Energy - Evelyn Thomas.


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 23, 2007)

*I am listening news about the aircrash in São Paulo City...*


----------



## Midori (Jul 23, 2007)

Blue October ... amazing band ... really deep ... hard core but with the most gentle melodies and the most haunting words ... great poetry ... not for the shallow waters to be sure! ~grins~ Check 'em out! My tattoo artist actually turned me onto them and they've had some stuff on the radio ... yummy!

&#9834;midori


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 23, 2007)

George Harrison - "Wake Up My Love" (_Best Of Dark Horse 1976-1989_)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 23, 2007)

Planet Funk- Chase the Sun (Extended Club M remix)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 24, 2007)

Way Out West- Mindcircus

http://youtube.com/watch?v=mDwfqjosQnw

Different version....
http://youtube.com/watch?v=f4oYixfK0ww


Gabriel & Dresdan- Tracking Treasure Down
http://youtube.com/watch?v=w0BFfeCFsg0&mode=related&search=

Sarah Mclachlan Fallen {Gabriel and Dresden Radio Remix}
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ih5lMOI4fYE&mode=related&search=


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 24, 2007)

_Strawberries Oceans Ships Forest_ - The Fireman


----------



## J34 (Jul 24, 2007)

_Black Rose Immortal_ - Opeth


----------



## boogiebomb (Jul 25, 2007)

"Unsuccessfully Coping With The Natural Beauty of Infidelity" by Typ O Negative
I'll follow that with some Joy Division or Prince


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 25, 2007)

Mariah Carey- Someday


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 28, 2007)

The Balalaikas of Moscow. I'm totally digging the Volga Boat Song.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 28, 2007)

"San Francisco Days" - Chris Isaak (_Best of Chris Isaak_)


----------



## Gspoon (Jul 28, 2007)

Kill to believe - Bleeding Through


----------



## wistful (Jul 29, 2007)

Right Now I'm listening to the album "For Your Pleasure" by Roxy Music.In particular I've listened to "Do the strand" like 5 times...

"There's a new sensation
A fabulous creation
A danceable solution
To teenage revolution
Do the strand love
When you feel love
It's the new way
That's why we say
Do the strand"


----------



## boogiebomb (Jul 29, 2007)

"Holiday in Cambodia" by the Dead Kennedys. one of punk rock's finest moments.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 29, 2007)

"Wet Tip Hen Ax" from Aphex Twin


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 29, 2007)

"South Texas Deathride" by the Union Underground.


----------



## panhype (Jul 29, 2007)

Good call. "Do the strand" indeed is very addictive And Roxy Music one of the best bands ever. And not only for being innovators. In 1973 (Brian Eno was still in the band) they played a studio gig/live broadcast for a German tv station that was sheer unbelievable ... so that the breadcast was, in a spontaneous decision, extended. And the news had to come 30 mins later, an amazing event considering bureaucratic Germans.

From that _Musikladen_ gig, here's 2 links (you'll find more on YouTube)
Do The Strand 
Remake Remodel



wistful said:


> Right Now I'm listening to the album "For Your Pleasure" by Roxy Music.In particular I've listened to "Do the strand" like 5 times...
> 
> "There's a new sensation
> A fabulous creation
> ...


----------



## panhype (Jul 29, 2007)

Can't stop watching this one now - Romeo Fantastik - Sexy Bomba.
This guy must be a comedian too  

View attachment Romeo-Fantastik-1-4.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 29, 2007)

"I Miss You (Like I Miss The Sun)" - Niacin (_Niacin_)


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 4, 2007)

"Baby What You Want Me To Do" - Elvis Presley (_Viva Las Vegas_)


----------



## stuffedyetthin (Aug 5, 2007)

Minutes to Midnight by Linkin Park


----------



## AmyRedd84 (Aug 5, 2007)

Rescue is Coming, by David Crowder

Good music to listen to at bed time


----------



## qwertyman173 (Aug 5, 2007)

Phil Collins - Hits


----------



## Snibbity_Diggity! (Aug 5, 2007)

Wyclef Jean - Thank God It's Friday


----------



## Obesus (Aug 5, 2007)

"Go To Hell" from the classic album....Sascha is not all that great without En Esch and Gunther, as I can attest after their last San Francisco show...DJ Accucrack blew them off the stage! 

View attachment naivehtg-front.jpg


----------



## Obesus (Aug 5, 2007)

"Unite" from "Lost"...that Middle Eastern/Indian twangy thing hits with the Berlin Industrial angst just perfectly! :bow: 

View attachment 03-armageddondildos-21a.jpg


----------



## boogiebomb (Aug 5, 2007)

"Reign In Blood" by SLAYER. One of my all time favorite albums. Classic thrash metal at it's finest!!! BOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## panhype (Aug 5, 2007)

Obesus said:


> "Unite" from "Lost"...that Middle Eastern/Indian twangy thing hits with the Berlin Industrial angst just perfectly! :bow:


That OF COURSE does catch my interest. You have any more (web-)info ?


----------



## Obesus (Aug 5, 2007)

But they have been associated with the Berlin Industrial scene for a very long time...they have a catchy Gothy element too, which is just darn listenable! The amazing thing is that they started their original New-Wave duo in 1986 and they are still together. They are not all that well known outside of Germany except in the US Industrial scene and even here, bands like Rammstein and KMFDM are much better known...I love those musicians who create and create and persevere...they usually represent the most interesting side-pockets on the billards table of music!  :bow: 
I love that metaphor...it makes strange sense!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Armageddon_Dildos
http://www.armageddondildos.de/



panhype said:


> That OF COURSE does catch my interest. You have any more (web-)info ?



View attachment 03-armageddondildos-1a.jpg


----------



## panhype (Aug 5, 2007)

Ah.. kool. Thanks for the info, Obesus.


----------



## panhype (Aug 5, 2007)

Dj Swami - Desi Rock.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=rU5Z1iMT-pw
http://youtube.com/watch?v=mGWA0NwvWxk (different video)


----------



## troubadours (Aug 5, 2007)

the new tegan and sara album "the con". its sooo good.


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 8, 2007)

Baby Did A Bad Bad Thing - Chris Isaak


----------



## troubadours (Aug 8, 2007)

st. vincent - paris is burning

this song is sososo good. http://myspace.com/stvincent


----------



## Esme (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, right now the icecream man is driving down my street, so currently I'm listening to "Home on the Range" done by little ice cream truck bells.


----------



## seductive_smile (Aug 8, 2007)

listening to the Hairspray soundtrack, it is amazing if you haven't heard it... see the movie!!


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 9, 2007)

My thing was 80's music for quite some time. I have all kinds of cd's with a mix of 80's hit's on them that I was listening to constantly. The past couple of months though for some reason I've been really into Akon... Don't ask me why, I know he annoys some people, but I just love his voice. Also, and this is a big jump from Akon, but I'm also listening to Enrique Iglesias a lot too. Don't know what's up with me lately. LOL

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 12, 2007)

troubadours said:


> the new tegan and sara album "the con". its sooo good.



totally agree with you here. so good and so damn catchy, per usual! i can't get their tunes out of my head. luckily for me, that's a frickin' great thing.


----------



## Tracyarts (Aug 12, 2007)

New Wave Hits of the 80's compilation CD.

Specifically: "only you" by Yaz, "they don't know" by Tracey Ullman, and "positively lost me" by the Rave-ups. There's a lot of good stuff on it, but those are the three I got the CD to have. 

Tracy


----------



## FA to the Bone (Aug 13, 2007)

*The Beatles... as always... (she loves you yeah yeah yeah...)*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 13, 2007)

Thomas Penton- Dominica (Markus Schultz remix)


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 17, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPcX-5Tmqt8
Sugar Ray- Someday

This just had to play in my head while I was sleeping. A real smooth song. I can't believe it's 8 years old now.


----------



## gwydion (Aug 17, 2007)

Daft Punk, Essential Selection 1999, from the Radio One show by Pete Tong.


----------



## CrankySpice (Aug 17, 2007)

If that's your boyfriend (he wasn't last night) by Meshell Ndegeocello
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpdzEpGIqtY


----------



## Chuggernut (Aug 17, 2007)

The Enemy Withing (Part 1 of fear) by Rush. Saw the band 4 times.


----------



## Count Zero (Aug 19, 2007)

I listen to music almost constantly, so I'll just name the last 3 CDs I've listened to:

The Pogues - Rum, Sodomy and the Lash (gotta love Shane McGowan's whiskey-and-cigarettes voice)

Digitalism - Rock the Rave

Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds - Murder Ballads


----------



## willisgirl (Aug 20, 2007)

*Flathead* - The Fratellis


----------



## troubadours (Aug 20, 2007)

lily allen!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 20, 2007)

Ace of Base- Cruel Summer


and now..........



Max Graham- Space Disco


----------



## SummerG (Aug 21, 2007)

Lady- Regina Spektor

My favorite line from the song: "I can sing a song so blue that you will cry despite you"


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 22, 2007)

What's It Gonna Be. This song from this video has been in my head all day. Please, if you have a sense of humor watch this.  haha


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 22, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPcX-5Tmqt8
> Sugar Ray- Someday
> 
> This just had to play in my head while I was sleeping. A real smooth song. I can't believe it's 8 years old now.



hahahaha awww man, i remember that they came out with their 14:59 album my freshman year of high school and dude ... i was sooo obsessed with it. one day, like two weeks into our freshmen basketball season, i was singing "every morning" really obnoxiously loud on the bus, and we creeeeamed our opponent that day (which had yet to happen so far that season). from that game on, i had the entire team singing that song before games as our little ritual. we went on to have a killerrr season. so, sugar ray is quite alright in my book. in fact, almost magical.  

until after 14:59. then they just got ridiculous. 



troubadours said:


> lily allen!!!





SummerG said:


> Lady- Regina Spektor



 seriously ... two AWESOME female artists right there. i couldn't get LDN out of my head for a couple of days when i heard it on the radio last week. it was a good thing.  

as for me, i have *secret agent 8* stuck in my head. awwwwesome ska band. particularly their tunes "rudi what happened" and "beer's ok". seriously, any kids interested in ska/punk, give 'em a listen if you haven't already! they've been around for awhile, so a handful of you's might've.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 22, 2007)

What I consider to be one of the most beautiful songs ever written- 
Ain't No Sunshine

A song that's been remade many times over 

The original version...

Bill Withers
http://youtube.com/watch?v=STBpe2UeUNU

Some of the remakes

Sting
http://youtube.com/watch?v=zNB4rvHPjPg&mode=related&search=

Michael Jackson (as a child)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=DKTqCYNbNyM

Eva Cassidy
http://youtube.com/watch?v=5L5k7M1xbGw

Soul IV Real
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Mszi_ISPaG8



Even though it was written as a love song, I still think of my sister that passed away back in '98 every time I hear this song.


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 22, 2007)

The music from the Rogueport level of Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door. Paused it to get back on the computer and I never bothered to turn the TV off.


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 23, 2007)

"On The Way" - Paul McCartney (_McCartney II_)


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 24, 2007)

"Wicked Game" - Chris Isaak


----------



## Count Zero (Aug 26, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> What's It Gonna Be. This song from this video has been in my head all day. Please, if you have a sense of humor watch this.  haha


 
I just watched that before I went to work... and had it stuck in my head for 8 freaking hours! Curse you, Sasha! *shakes fist in mock anger* 

But seriously, awesome and VERY funny song. Thank you for bringing it to attention.


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 26, 2007)

i've had Puccini on the brain all day today for some reason. so, i've been listening to Quando me n vo--Musetta's waltz from LaBoheme,Nessun Dorma from Turandot, and O mio babbino caro from Gianni Schicchi. Maybe its because romance is in the air. Puccini is a great accompaniement to butterflies


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 26, 2007)

"Hound Dog" - Elvis Presley


----------



## Phatman1 (Aug 26, 2007)

the sound track for Armageddon


----------



## Wild Zero (Aug 26, 2007)

Van Halen's Panama just popped into my head for no reason.

"Yeah, were runnin a little bit hot tonight.
I can barely see the road from the heat comin off of it."


What a stupid song.

Edit: Of course I had to wiki the song and came up with what's easily the funniest/best/stupidest bit of music trivia I've ever read



> During the middle part of the song where Dave says "I can barely feel the road from the heat comin' off..." you can hear Eddie revving his Lamborghini in the background, which was backed up to the studio. *Microphones were then attached to the exhaust pipes. The band then recorded the sound of the engine revving.*



Never mind DLR's kung fu sword play during that part of the video.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Aug 26, 2007)

streaming house from di.fm. it sounds like miguel migs, but i could be wrong.


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 26, 2007)

Pretty World by Sam Baker

The album is on repeat here and has been since I first got it. It wont be everyones cup of tea but I think he's a genius. Highly recommended 

Tracey xx


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 26, 2007)

"Stay (Wasting Time)" - Dave Matthews Band

One of their best, certainly - funky as all get out, and I love Stefan's little bass slam at the beginning


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 26, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> streaming house from di.fm. it sounds like miguel migs, but i could be wrong.




w00t w00t di.fm rocks the house  *thumbs up*


----------



## Count Zero (Aug 27, 2007)

"The End of Medicine" - The New Pornographers 

Probably one of the best bands here in Canada. 

And for all who've been saying how they love Regina Spector (thank you all for introducing me to her music) let me return the favor by pointing you in the direction of Neko Case. Beautiful, beautiful voice and great songs.


----------



## Shala (Aug 27, 2007)

Alot of Marilyn Manson lately....I'm going to the Manson/Slayer concert on Friday. Before I knew I was going to it, I'd never really listened to Manson. Now I am in love with some of his stuff.

How bad is it that I've never even heard a Slayer song before?


----------



## Phatman1 (Aug 27, 2007)

The Moody Blues greatest hits and Chicago's greatest hits cd's right now.


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 27, 2007)

There's nothing you can do that can't be done.
Nothing you can sing that can't be sung.
Nothing you can say but you can learn how to play the game
It's easy.
There's nothing you can make that can't be made.
No one you can save that can't be saved.
Nothing you can do but you can learn how to be in time
It's easy.
All you need is love, all you need is love,
All you need is love, love, love is all you need.
Love, love, love, love, love, love, love, love, love.
All you need is love, all you need is love,
All you need is love, love, love is all you need.


Just fabulous!!! :wubu:


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 27, 2007)

"Burning Love" - Elvis Presley (Aloha From Hawaii)


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 27, 2007)

I rocked out to the Police's Zenyatta Mondatta on my drive to work this morning.


:bounce:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 27, 2007)

The Cure- Let's Go To Bed


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Aug 28, 2007)

Maria Mena - Sorry


----------



## SummerG (Aug 28, 2007)

Colbie Caillat - Bubbly


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 28, 2007)

Norah Jones - sunrise, from feels like home, always cheers me up


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 1, 2007)

John Williams - "Cantina Band #2"

 (neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerds)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 1, 2007)

Motorcycle - As The Rush Comes (Perry O'Neil Instrumental remix)


----------



## mossystate (Sep 2, 2007)

Can't We Try ~ Teddy Pendergrass...Teddy and Marvin:wubu:


----------



## mimosa (Sep 7, 2007)

Mana- Me Vale

My sis use to play Mana non-stop when we were in high school.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3g8bg9kcB3c


----------



## mimosa (Sep 7, 2007)

Mana -te llore un rio

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzaDryTT_E0


----------



## Wild Zero (Sep 7, 2007)

It seems like I've been listening to an exclusive rotation of M.O.P. and Otis Rush for the past week and a half.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 7, 2007)

Pavement-We Dance


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 7, 2007)

Currently, I'm listening to the damned seagulls screaching out in the bay!!


----------



## superodalisque (Sep 7, 2007)

I've been listening to Luciano Pavarotti for a couple of days. right now its my favorite nessun dorma. no ones sleeping except for you my sweet bhm :kiss2:





http://www.myspace.com/superodalisque


----------



## secretsquirrel (Sep 7, 2007)

i never listen to them but i happen to be listening to Boston by Augustana...pretty piano


----------



## panhype (Sep 8, 2007)

Somebody mixing "Tequila" and some classical Congo Natty beats to great effect.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGdNzFy8WHc


----------



## The Fat Man (Sep 8, 2007)

Right now a strange playlist made up of mostly Imogen Heap and CKY.. odd combo, but that's the mood I'm in.


----------



## cold comfort (Sep 8, 2007)

well, since walking through bone thugs-n-harmony's soundcheck yesterday afternoon, and then singing "crossroads" with my friends all last night at the bar ... i'd opt to say "crossroads" is a tune i've been listening to, or singing to - whichever ...

however, this morning my itunes would suggest i've been listening to the beatsteaks, mona (_awesome_ local band that opened up for kings of leon on their tour) and john butler trio.

sounds 'bout right.


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Sep 8, 2007)

Im listening to myself, Mercedes the Voluptuousmc

Im writing a song about friends, and listening to the beat.

Mer


----------



## Al Diggy (Sep 8, 2007)

"Dear Prudence" the Beatles


----------



## panhype (Sep 9, 2007)

Flipping two classical Jungle Brothers remixes.
Jungle Brothers - Jungle Brother (Aphrodite Remix) / on Youtube VS
DJ DarkNDesi - Junglist Di Pasand / not on YouTube


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 9, 2007)

Lalah Hathaway's cover of "Forever, For Always, For Love"...can't unhook. I'm sorry, it's better than Luther's!!


----------



## ripley (Sep 9, 2007)

Weird by Clem Snide. If I ever find a boy that likes Clem Snide I'm gonna marry him.


----------



## mimosa (Sep 10, 2007)

Maná - Vivir sin aire

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ge7eYq9JfQ&mode=related&search=


----------



## Count Zero (Sep 10, 2007)

Garbage - Temptation Waits


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 12, 2007)

Planet Funk- Chase the Sun


----------



## gunther (Sep 12, 2007)

The Stooges - The Weirdness


----------



## Count Zero (Sep 13, 2007)

The Light - Common


----------



## Mathias (Sep 13, 2007)

Good Morning- Kanye West


----------



## Wild Zero (Sep 13, 2007)

Barbecue Bob-Cloudy Sky Blues


----------



## Count Zero (Sep 13, 2007)

Mandatory Suicide - Slayer


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 13, 2007)

David Gilmour - On An Island


----------



## Wild Zero (Sep 13, 2007)

Pandora, and Pandora's randomness has been awesome thus far.


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 13, 2007)

Billy Joel "And So It Goes" and a bunch of other songs from various albums. He is my favorite


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 14, 2007)

Sacred Love - Sting :blink:


----------



## Count Zero (Sep 14, 2007)

Grinder - Judas Priest

Just re-familiarizing myself with the metal classics (and loving every minute of it)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 15, 2007)

Sarah McLachlan- Fallen (Gabriel and Dresden Anti-gravity remix)


----------



## jamie (Sep 21, 2007)

The new Kanye West - Graduation....I can't seem to stop listening to it straight through..over and over.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 21, 2007)

Goapele - Closer to my dreams


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 23, 2007)

Timbaland- The Way I Are

http://youtube.com/watch?v=GojTUmjxVHU


Tell me this isn't bad as hell..... 



> Yeah, yeah
> Yeah, yeah
> Remember the time baby
> Yeah, yeah
> ...


----------



## The Fat Man (Sep 23, 2007)

Hold You In My Arms by Ray LaMontagne 
Burn One Down by Ben Harper
Lullaby by Jack Johnson & Matt Costa
Slow Dancing In A Burning Room by John Mayer
Surround Me by Ben Taylor
These Are The Days by Jamie Cullum

And lots and lots of Death Cab For Cutie


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 8, 2007)

CJ Milner August Mix...it rocks the house


----------



## Ryan (Dec 8, 2007)

"Chinga Tu Madre" - Molotov


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Dec 8, 2007)

The album "Christmas Sky" by Jordan Rudess.
I was delighted to discover my keyboard idol did an album of Christmas music! Perfect timing that I picked it up too.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm listening to the song I have on my myspace page..... Silver Lining by Jav D


IT ROCKS!


----------



## Les Toil (Dec 9, 2007)

A ton of Christmas music. I live for internet radio and right now it's all about the oldies station, so I've been hearing yuletide classics from John Lennon, The Chipmuncks, The Ronnettes, Nat King Cole, The Jackson Five, Bong Crosby, Hank Williams, Spike Jones, and Brenda Lee (who sings my favorite X-Mas song). The internet station is WWRW if you're interested.

Other than Christmas music, I've become an instant fan of Apollo Nove, a Brazillian outfit that Ava's friend turned her on to. The stuff is sheer techno/lounge/sexy/groove and just plain awesome.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 9, 2007)

Ruben Studdard- Flying Without Wings


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

Same thing I've been listening to for the last 4 days. "Nothing" by Meshuggah. I can't stop listening to this album. It kicks so much ass!!!!!!


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Dec 9, 2007)

The self titled album by Bedhead.
First time hearing the band and I'm quite impressed.
A very lofty, sleepy vibe, yet with some high impact moments.
Indielicious.


----------



## BlackKnight1239 (Dec 9, 2007)

iFuturelist- Akira Yamaoka


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 10, 2007)

i've said it before and i'll say it again: www.woxy.com

i listen to it at the office all. day. long. i've composed three full pages of bands/songs to download/explore immediately.

perhaps my favorite from today that i simply cannot get out of my head is *hot chip's* _shake a fist._

out and out and out, out and out and out. :wubu:

either that or *loretta lynn/jack white's* _portland, oregon._ they've both been dueling for time in my head all day and while they're on totally different ends of that alt. rock spectrum, they're both _SO_ good.

:bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 11, 2007)

Tiesto featuring BT- Break My Fall


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Dec 11, 2007)

At this very moment... _Banquet_ by Bloc Party.


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 11, 2007)

Well on the way home from work tonight I had the Dead Presidents soundtrack in the cd player. Good stuff!


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 12, 2007)

I Got My Game On...by Trace Adkins


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 13, 2007)

Well, it's been stuck in my head for, oh about forever. FINALLY found the damned song (and why I didn't know it earlier is beyond me :doh, buuut, having seen SLC Punk many, many times over I love this song:

Beat My Guest -Adam and the Ants (of all people)

The chorus reminds me of some kind of pop/punk yodeling, haha. But it is soooo awesome.


----------



## Melian (Dec 13, 2007)

It's 8pm....I'll be stuck at the lab for another hour at least....but I am blasting Immortal - Sons of Northern Darkness


----------



## Dhaunae (Dec 13, 2007)

Smashing Pumpkins.. their newest cd Zeitgeist. I was pleased to find out they had released a cd even though I was out of the loop as to there being one until recently.


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 13, 2007)

laaaaast christmas, i gave you my heaaaart ... :wubu:


----------



## Suze (Dec 13, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> laaaaast christmas, i gave you my heaaaart ... :wubu:



and the very next day, you gave it away......


How could you do that to me, cc? How could you?!?!?


(another girl who finds Wham! irresistible...I luvz it)


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Dec 13, 2007)

The album "Fragile" by Yes.
Great album, total classic.


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 13, 2007)

susieQ said:


> and the very next day, you gave it away......
> 
> 
> How could you do that to me, cc? How could you?!?!?
> ...



well MAYBE in order to save yourself from some tears you should give it to someone special then, huh? huh! DO IT. 

i don't need you! 



susie. snowboarding and wham!... sound like a good date to you?! :wubu:


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 13, 2007)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> The album "Fragile" by Yes.
> Great album, total classic.



ONE HUNDRED PERCENT AAAAGREED.


----------



## panhype (Dec 14, 2007)

Seeed - Riddim No. 1

These guys are huge. And coming up with a fun vid again. 

View attachment Seeed #2.jpg


View attachment Seeed #1.jpg


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 14, 2007)

The Bodeans "Love & Hope & Sex & Dreams"


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 14, 2007)

...well, at least stuff I've saved on my satellite radio receiver.
Courtesy of Sirius 34 (Boombox), 35 (Chill), and 36 (The Beat)...

Freestylers -- Weekend Song (Liquid Todd remix) Hey, it *is* Friday! 
(Couldn't find it on YouTube. My search did turn up what seem to be .mp3 downloads though -- didn't check, won't vouch for any of 'em.)
Yves La Rock --Rise Up 
Plumb -- In My Arms* (As a non-parent, posting this probably revokes my Dude Credentials. :doh

* All the YouTube vids I could find for this were either assorted dance remixes with anime stills, or unedited but used as the soundtrack for child photo slideshows. This one is of the former variety; skip ahead to about 1:40 to reach the beginning of the vocals, if desired.

-Rusty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 14, 2007)

Pinkbox Special - Simple


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 14, 2007)

Ha, in addition to Adam and the Ants, I'm also spinning some Flogging Molly:

If I Ever Leave This World Alive

Great fucking song...just, really fucking great. 
(And when I'm dropping f-bombs, you know I mean biddness)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 14, 2007)

Oh a link given to me last year by a DJ that briefly posted here.....it's the bomb 

http://www.d-j.ru/


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Dec 15, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> ONE HUNDRED PERCENT AAAAGREED.



I don't think there is anyway I could possibly <3 you more.
Stop being so <3able. 

I'm listening to the live album "A Noise Severe" by The Gathering.
Probably my favorite live album.
Maybe, it's definitely way up there.


----------



## Suze (Dec 15, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> well MAYBE in order to save yourself from some tears you should give it to someone special then, huh? huh! DO IT.
> 
> i don't need you!
> 
> susie. snowboarding and wham!... sound like a good date to you?! :wubu:



Tell me baby, don't you recognize me!? You were a biatch and it didn't surprise me!!! 



....Snowboarding and wham mixed together sounds like a _perfect_ date...
All i want for Christmas is snow 

Happy belated birthday Jen


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 15, 2007)

Close my eyes forever by Lita Ford and Ozzy Osbourne.

Its a personal fav from way back and OMG is she hot!!!:smitten:


----------



## panhype (Dec 22, 2007)

> Dis be da shit breddah. Grunge mix wit reggae.
> Sly and Robbie are geniuses.


Sly & Robbie - Shine Eye Dub (Live)
LOL Spot on! Mr Dunbar and Mr Shakespeare, the world's #1 rhythm section, build up an intensity you could gain electricity off

And Black Uhuru's original version, also sporting Sly and Robbie, doesn't fall behind.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 23, 2007)

paper tiger - beck

is there a better morning song, in all of creation?
yes. actually there are a couple. 
but only a couple.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Dec 23, 2007)

Random youtube songs for once, instead of an album.
Right now Apres Moi by Regina Spektor.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 23, 2007)

Taxi - Glistening


----------



## Mathias (Dec 23, 2007)

A remake of Time after Time by Quietdrive. Not a bad song.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 23, 2007)

Because the Night - Ten Thousand Maniacs


----------



## Mathias (Dec 23, 2007)

Linkin Park- No More Sorrow


----------



## Jester (Dec 24, 2007)

Currently it's "Lightning Rod" by Guster. Oh wait! It just ended, now I'm listening to "Such Great Heights" by The Postal Service.


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 26, 2007)

i've been terribly obsessed with every single damn song off of spoon's _ga ga ga ga ga_ album for about the past two weeks.

damn that band is just plain *GOOD.*


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 26, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> i've been terribly obsessed with every single damn song off of spoon's _ga ga ga ga ga_ album for about the past two weeks.
> 
> damn that band is just plain *GREAT.*



Fixed that for ya.


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 26, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Fixed that for ya.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 26, 2007)

cold comfort said:


>



 

I need to put more words to let me post...

Rhthm & Soul


----------



## Jester (Dec 26, 2007)

Sweet Talk by The Killers is currently flying through my speakers.

I'm really digging this new album of theirs so I've just got the whole thing on repeat.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 26, 2007)

Jester said:


> Sweet Talk by The Killers is currently flying through my speakers.
> 
> I'm really digging this new album of theirs so I've just got the whole thing on repeat.



You mean Sawdust?


----------



## Mathias (Dec 26, 2007)

Linkin Park- Hands Held High


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 26, 2007)

Fury of The Storm by DragonForce .... It makes me go crazy.. so i try and only listen to it when i workout lol but yea the chorus is fucking nuts! but it takes like 1 and 1/2 mins to get to it... Does anyone else like DragonForce?

Patrick


----------



## Jester (Dec 26, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> You mean Sawdust?



Yeah, I got it for christmas and I'm liking most of the songs. It's just good music to have playing in the background while you're on your computer or whatever.

And to keep this more on topic I've currently got The Underdog by Spoon playing.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 26, 2007)

Jester said:


> Yeah, I got it for christmas and I'm liking most of the songs. It's just good music to have playing in the background while you're on your computer or whatever.
> 
> And to keep this more on topic I've currently got The Underdog by Spoon playing.



Indeed it is. and if you ever get the chance to see them live they put on a greeeaaat fucking show. I saw them once a few years ago in a club. It was incredible. Of course, my standing placement also caused me to get facefulls of Brandon Flowers's crotch during most of the show, which was ahh...certainly something new.

Spoon=excellente. Been listening to them all day whilst stuck at the airport.  for Spoon,  for Northwest.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 26, 2007)

"9 Crimes" by Damien Rice. For some odd reason, makes me think of Canonista. Perhaps it's this line:

Is that all right,
Give my gun away when it's loaded?


----------



## GoddessNoir (Dec 26, 2007)

Ella Fitzgerald - The Irving Berlin Songbook


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 26, 2007)

Steve Porter- "Porter House - Sirius Area 33"


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 26, 2007)

She ain't got no money in the bank - Swizz Beatz


----------



## Suze (Dec 26, 2007)

pixies - hey 

makes me wanna daaance!
http://youtube.com/watch?v=-_CSo1gOd48


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 27, 2007)

Tony Estrada - November 07 Mix 


XTC Radio(London) @ D-J.ru /channel 20 / Trance


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 29, 2007)

"Baker Street" by Gerry Raferty


----------



## Jester (Dec 30, 2007)

"G Major" by Guster, it's too catchy.


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 30, 2007)

"Lullaby" by Siouxsie and the Banshees


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Dec 30, 2007)

The album "17 American Doll Posse" by Tori Amos.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 30, 2007)

Terminal Show Six Chamberlain 23 - XTC Radio London


----------



## CAMellie (Dec 30, 2007)

Skin (Sarabeth) by Rascal Flatts

Having lost a loved one to cancer...this song really touched my heart.


----------



## Jester (Dec 31, 2007)

"M4 (Part II)" by Faunts. :smitten:


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 31, 2007)

"Darryl and Joe" by Run-DMC


----------



## Mathias (Dec 31, 2007)

Kanye West- Big Brother


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 31, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUPCBmcpNzk&feature=related

Talib Kweli- Hot Thing/ In the mood
What I just posted.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 2, 2008)

Nine Inch Nails- Just Like You Imagined


----------



## Neen (Jan 2, 2008)

Ozzy- "Dreamer"
Pink- "YOu make me sick"


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 3, 2008)

"Children" by The Mission

It reminds me of my goth phase during my teens, I was so scary back then


----------



## speakeasy (Jan 3, 2008)

Grandaddy, "The Crystal Lake"

Making a mix for someone and testing it to see if I like the way the songs go together.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 3, 2008)

Markus Schulz pres. Elevation - Somewhere (Clear Blue) (Markus Schulz Coldharbour Remix)


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 3, 2008)

Only Mama Knows - Paul McCartney


----------



## cobrasnyper (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey Man Nice Shot -- Filter
Teenagers - My Chemical Romance
Something About You - Level 42
Take Your Mama Out - Scissor Sisters
Because I'm Awesome - The Dollyrots
Citizen Soldiers - 3 Doors Down
Ohio ( Come Back To Texas ) - Bowling For Soup
Let's Go To Canada - Chixdiggit
Everything - Buckcherry
65 Mustang - Five For Fighting
Ruby - Kaiser Chiefs
Lips Like Morphine - Kill Hannah
Closing Time - Semisonic

and I'm done


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 4, 2008)

Clumsy~ Fergie


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 4, 2008)

i've been listening to edith piaf a lot lately. maybe i'm feeling a bit sentimental what with the new year and all.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 4, 2008)

James Morrison- You give me Something


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 4, 2008)

Right now -- Motivation by T.I.(P)


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 6, 2008)

i can't seem to get off this filthy, dirty garage rock. between these guys linked below, deadboy, the black keys and cheeseburger i can safely say i've been ROCKING OUT to the phrase's most truest form over the past couple o' weeks.

this song, for me anyways, belongs on both this thread AND the stuck-in-yer-head thread.

The Black Angels -- Black Grease


----------



## furious styles (Jan 6, 2008)

funcrusher plus by company flow

the entirety of the album , it's flawless


----------



## Jester (Jan 6, 2008)

Anthem Part Two by Blink 182. 

Definitely one of my favorites, I haven't heard it in quite a while, gotta love the shuffle function.


----------



## David Bowie (Jan 6, 2008)

brotha lynch hung, Mac Dre, Husalah, Ol dirty bastard, wu tang clan, mr docter , The Grouch, Zion I


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 6, 2008)

Pinkbox Special- Simple


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 6, 2008)

The vehement protestations of my liver as it revolts against the severe liquid torture that I subject it to.
Really, it's quite loud.


----------



## JMCGB (Jan 6, 2008)

Lucky by Seven Mary Three. Those guys rock, and they have some amazing lyrics!!!


----------



## David Bowie (Jan 6, 2008)

ooh i didnt follow the rules

the wickedist freestyle- Biggie Smalls


----------



## Dhaunae (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, I can get sexual too by Say Anything.


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 6, 2008)

I Hate Everyone- Get Set Go


and the sounds of my sister and nephew laughing in the other room.


----------



## panhype (Jan 9, 2008)

Playing over and over right now two live recordings with Eek-a-Mouse backed by the Roots Radics band. Clearly the highest discipline and intensity you can achieve in music - each element perfectly there where it should be! No random superposing of 'individuality' and clutter. And a kickass drum sound, within an overall brilliant handling of the sound. Classical stuff !

Eek-a-Mouse - "Mr. Hitler" 
Eek-a-Mouse - "Schoolboy"


----------



## elle camino (Jan 9, 2008)

the exploding hearts, which i should know better than to do before i have to go out because it just severely bums me out every time. 
how can there possibly be justice in a world where creed and nickleback and korn are still walking around just fine and these guys get to die in a horrible car wreck. evil just seriously stomps good. blegh.


----------



## Nerdzilla (Jan 9, 2008)

Rainbow - Since you've Been Gone


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 9, 2008)

Kelly Clarkson - Never Again 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=bPKUdoBKVqc


I love the hell out of Kelly Clarkson- her songs rock my world


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 9, 2008)

Ass Knockin- Bob Schneider


It's hysterical. I heart Bob Schneider. I think I want to have his babies.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 13, 2008)

Alexander Kowalski - The Lost Chamber


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 15, 2008)

Paula Cole- Where Have All The Cowboys Gone? 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StbOPnGVC70


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 15, 2008)

I was listening to American Idol... oy vey. Do some of those people really think they sound good??


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 15, 2008)

_Gotta Move_ -- Turbofunk
_Like Something 4 Porno!_ -- Felix da Housecat

-Rusty
(im in ur area 33, ravin)


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Low*, that new song by i think hes called Flo-rida or something like that. I just know that it makes me want to shake my butt!


----------



## Mathias (Jan 17, 2008)

The theme to Super Smash Brothers Brawl.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 17, 2008)

Darin Epsilon - *January 2008 Promo for XTC* 

XTC Radio (London)@D-J.ru


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 17, 2008)

Voices - Dream Theater


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 17, 2008)

Rez- Here and Now


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 17, 2008)

Keep Breathing- Ingrid Michaelson


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 17, 2008)

journey-separate worlds


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 17, 2008)

Sahara Hotnights - Visit to Vienna

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=76762444


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Jan 17, 2008)

The album "The Magnificent Tree" by Hooverphonic.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 17, 2008)

Crown Royal - Jill Scott


----------



## Ryan (Jan 17, 2008)

In The Midnight Hour - Wilson Pickett


----------



## Placebo (Jan 18, 2008)

Offers by Tsutchie & Fat Jon



Samurai Champloo junkie.... can't help it


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 18, 2008)

Bodysnatchers - Radiohead


----------



## The Cookie Faerie (Jan 18, 2008)

Italian Concerto in F Major, BWV 971: I. (Allegro) -

Laurence Cummings --- Johann Sebastian Bach


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 18, 2008)

From Mars/To Sirius - Gojira


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 18, 2008)

A Perfect Circle - Imagine


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 19, 2008)

Dane Cook's Retaliation


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 19, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> A Perfect Circle - Imagine



Good band. 


The Package - A Perfect Circle


----------



## saucywench (Jan 21, 2008)

Smith--Baby It's You


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 21, 2008)

Perhaps my new fav. Rascal Flatts song - Still Feels Good


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 21, 2008)

Someone Like You-Van Morrison


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 21, 2008)

"Inner Glow"- Blue October...



... and the sounds of my muscles wanting to kill me after the workout I put them through. Owie.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 21, 2008)

X.Y.U - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 21, 2008)

Live: dJ PEacE, David Toney, Adam Step (Okc,ok)- Radio Destroyer @ D_J.ru


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 21, 2008)

At the risk of sounding reeeaaalllllly fucked up, hahaha......


I Kill Children - Dead Kennedys


Yes, you read that correctly.


----------



## JMCGB (Jan 21, 2008)

Seasons to Cycles-10 Years


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 21, 2008)

madhatter- shouldn't you be listening to a rousing rendition of The Three Little Pigs? 


Brighter Than Sunshine- Aqualung


----------



## nerdcore (Jan 22, 2008)

I am listening to Belle and Sebastian, a lot of it.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 22, 2008)

Fort Minor- Be Somebody


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 22, 2008)

No Breaks - The Offspring


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 22, 2008)

Indefference-Pearl Jam


----------



## troubadours (Jan 22, 2008)

feist - sea lion woman :smitten:


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 22, 2008)

worldwide-the roots  bringing it back to 1994  OH YEA BITCHES


----------



## Baby Robot (Jan 23, 2008)

Been listening to a bunch of old hardcore lately, mainly Cro-Mags and Black Flag.

Also Black Kids and Times New Viking and the Blow and some anti-folk/traveler stuff like Johnny Hobo and the Freight Trains and Kimya Dawson


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 27, 2008)

i couldn't stop listening to *mott the hoople *if my life depended on it right now. 

:wubu:


*still gets chills during the chorus of 'all the young dudes'*


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 27, 2008)

The shareef don't like it, only because he's a-lonely, so quit holding out, because all the young punks know how death or glory becomes just another story, so go straight to hell boys. But you've got to let me know, how you gonna come, how you gonna go? This is Joe Public speaking, don't answer the call up, and if music could talk, it'd tell you something you don't understand.

Yes I know this doesn't make any sense. I just wanted to reference as many Clash songs as I could before my head starting spinning too much, heh.








Yup, all the time. Like a drug.

And seeing how they're the only band that matters, I suppose all previous posts are hereby negated. Ohhh well.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 27, 2008)

Kenny Wayne Shepherd- Blue on Black


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 27, 2008)

Placebo-U dont care about us


----------



## Count Zero (Jan 28, 2008)

Right now I'm listening to Devin Townsend's new album Ziltoid the Omniscient. Gotta love anyone who can put together a heavy metal album about an alien threatening to destroy the earth if they don't give him the perfect cup of coffee.

_Greetings humans, I am Ziltoid... the Omniscient!
I have come from far across the omniverse.
You shall fetch me your universes' ultimate cup of coffee.
Black!
You have five Earth minutes.
Make it perfect!_


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 28, 2008)

Welcome Home - King Diamond


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 28, 2008)

I've been listening to the Juno soundtrack all day... it was kinda rainy and gross out, so the folksy music sorta set a cool mood. But now it's hot and humid. Yuck.


----------



## elle camino (Jan 28, 2008)

mates of state - my solo project

filed under 'immortal albums'.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 28, 2008)

Sean Paul- Get Busy


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 28, 2008)

SoundGarden- Fell on Black Days


Whatsoever Ive feared has come to life
Whatsoever Ive fought off became my life
Just when everyday seemed to greet me with a smile
Sunspots have faded
And now Im doing time
Cause I fell on black days

Whomsoever Ive cured Ive sickened now
Whomsoever Ive cradled Ive put you down
Im a search light soul they say
But I cant see it in the night
Im only faking when I get it right
Cause I fell on black days
How would I know
That this could be my fate

So what you wanted to see good has made you blind
And what you wanted to be yours has made it mine
So dont you lock up something that you wanted to see fly
Hands are for shaking
No, not tying
No, not tying

I sure dont mind a change
But I fell on black days
How would I know
That this could be my fate


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 28, 2008)

Lonny Liston Smith -- Quiet moments


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 28, 2008)

_New York City_ - Paul Van Dyk feat. Ashley Tomberlin.

The audio track of the Youtube video doesn't do it justice.

-Rusty


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 29, 2008)

Jack Johnson... good music to listen to before going to bed


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 29, 2008)

"Conjugal Burns" - The Mars Volta

Their new album "The Bedlam in Goliath" owns my soul. Then again, I've been a Mars Volta fanboy since '04 lol.


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 29, 2008)

elle camino said:


> mates of state - my solo project
> 
> filed under 'immortal albums'.



rep denied.

one of the best live acts i've been able to see. so much energy. amazing duo.

great taste, elle! :bow:


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 29, 2008)

the ticking of the clock on the wall!!!!!!:doh:


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 29, 2008)

*Bitches Brew by Miles Davis*


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 29, 2008)

LJ Rock said:


> *Bitches Brew by Miles Davis*



I love love Miles...truly a master of art!


----------



## NoraBadora (Jan 29, 2008)

Action/Adventure by Andrew Bird


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 29, 2008)

*The Majesty of the Blues by Wynton Marsalis *


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Jan 29, 2008)

I have some Kansas in My CD player tonite


----------



## panhype (Jan 30, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> The shareef don't like it, only because he's a-lonely, so quit holding out, because all the young punks know how death or glory becomes just another story, so go straight to hell boys. But you've got to let me know, how you gonna come, how you gonna go? This is Joe Public speaking, don't answer the call up, and if music could talk, it'd tell you something you don't understand. [...] I suppose all previous posts are hereby negated. Ohhh well.



Wah.... light-hearted posers 

Here's teh real front. The Stranglers - Eastern Front  

View attachment EF78lithoscan_sw.jpg


View attachment 1978bw.jpg


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 30, 2008)

panhype said:


> Wah.... light-hearted posers



Blasphemer!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 30, 2008)

For MadHatter:

The Clash- Rock the Casbah


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 30, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> For MadHatter:
> 
> The Clash- Rock the Casbah



You have ta let that raga drooop :wubu:


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 31, 2008)

i've got *mazzy star's* "_fade into you_" on repeat. right before i go to bed. 

mmm... it's just so damn beautiful. perfect. gives me the chills. i lovelovelove it. :wubu:

*sigh*


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## superodalisque (Feb 4, 2008)

a classic: steel pulse: true democracy--i love every song


----------



## Britannia (Feb 4, 2008)

Currently, it's "Never Enough" by 8mm. Describes how I feel whenever I try to understand how I could possibly keep a wonderful guy around, or have him love me.

So here we are
I've seen this place before
You look at me as though I'm incomplete
How could I offer more?
and how, how could I...
and how, how could I...
and how, how could I...
how could I?

You look like worry,
you say I taste like doubt
there's no stopping it now
cuz all I have is all you don't believe
all I have, is all that you don't need

CHORUS
it's filling you
it's killing me
it's filling you
it's killing me

and how, how could I...
how, how could I...
how, how could I
how could I
ever be enough for you
ever be enough for you
ever be enough for you
it's never enough for you
ever be enough for you
ever be enough for you
It's never enough for you
I'll never be enough for you
it's never enough for you


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 4, 2008)

Right now its "Hands to Heaven" by Breathe, I just love this song so much as it holds so many memories for me.


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2008)

Music is My Hot, Hot Sex- CCS

... and my nephew whining that he's tired and doesn't want to get ready for school.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 9, 2008)

Madonna- Love Profusion

First the "Passengers Club Mix" and now the "Blow Up Mix"

I have an album of her songs remixed called Madonna: House the Music of Club


It certainly does rock the house- I love how her voices sounds singing those lyrics in the Passengers Club Mix


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 9, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Madonna- Love Profusion
> 
> First the "Passengers Club Mix" and now the "Blow Up Mix"
> 
> ...



Cool, Im a big Madonna fan and thought I had all her albums but this a new one to me so its off to amazon.com for me to buy this one. Thankyou sweetie for posting this and making me aware that my collection is not yet complete.


----------



## cold comfort (Feb 10, 2008)

all of *city and colour's *new stuff. dallas green's voice is amazing and it would seem you can never get enough of it in alexisonfire ... so the solution? city and colour. his older stuff is incredible (and some of that older stuff he tweaked and put on this new album), and i'm sooooo so so happy to see he didn't drop the ball with the new album. in fact, it's a whole different variation of amazingness. 

i cannoooot stop playing "sleeping sickness," and "as much as i ever could" (the lyrics in my sig).

mmmmmmMMMMMM. good schtuff.


----------



## elle camino (Feb 10, 2008)

_i'm a bubble in a sound wave!
a sonic push for energy!
exploding like the sun
a flash of clean light hope
all you scientists can hold your breath
till i decide to show myself, oh oh...

and you soothe yourself with the sounds you know
you tune out out out the hypnotic drone
perfect hexagon of the honeycomb
and you soothe your soul, with the shapes you know._

your daily reminder that sleater-kinney fucking rules.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 10, 2008)

An online friend surprised me this evening- by sending me his new trance mix 


Alex Stealthy - Deploring (DP-6 Remix)
Miika Kuisma - Trying My New Wings
Michael & Levan - January Morning 
Alex Stealthy - Deploring (DP-6 Remix)
N-Drew - Countdown
Based West - Chiapas
C-Jay, LeRon, Yves Eaux - FantoomLust (Kasey Taylor Remix)
Alican & Soner, Mindstab - Horus
Probspot - Stalker
Jay Lumen - Perpetual Drifting
Jay Lumen - Clear Memories (Ormatie Remix)
Ferdy & Matt Van Wyk - Miami 8 06


----------



## furious styles (Feb 10, 2008)

just finished listening to Over The Rhine - Ohio .. all 1:33 of it.


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm listening to this random band I heard back in 2003 at a free concert when I was living in CO... 

His name is Matthew Moon, but I seriously doubt anyone has heard of him, besides the few people that went to this concert on one of the quads at the CU- Boulder campus.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 11, 2008)

Jay-Z feat. Eminem- Renegade


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Feb 11, 2008)

This band is BEYOND awesome. :wubu:

*Mean Man *- The Detroit Cobras

_These salted tears falling from my eyes
he's a mean man he's that kind of guy.
Well I've been loving him since school days
I guess for me I should say 'fool days'.
I've been waiting all this time thinking he would just be mine.
It's as if he doesn't know just how much I love him so.

Mean man
He's a cool man.
Mean man
Break the rule man.

Took me so long, you know, it's a sin
And I forgive him time and time again...
Someday I may break these ties that bind
I see no hope for this soul of mine.
When I try to face the truth tell myself I'll cut him loose
he puts his arms around me tightly Oooh he's so divine...

Mean man
He's a cool man,
Mean man
A break the rule man.

Jimmy loves me and Henry too,
But I still wait around for you-know-who.
Just when I need him he's a goner.
But still my love, he's getting stronger.
When I get to feeling tired he decides to come around
Acts as if he doesn't know I 'm alive, he hurts me so.

Mean man, he's a lover man
Mean man, like no other man
Mean man.. but he's a sweet man.
Mean man...he's my hang back._


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 11, 2008)

Lookin' Out My Back Door - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 11, 2008)

*"The Wonderful World of Antonio Carlos Jobim" * ...only one of my most favoriteist albums ever!  







Along with the rich textures of the Nelson Riddle orchestra, Jobim waxes poetic on classic Sambas and Bossa Novas such as "Agua De Beber" "Useless Landscape (If You Never Come To Me)" "Dindi" and the heart-wrenching "Por Toda A Mima Vida." And so on.... If you like Brazilian music, then you will _love_ this album!


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 14, 2008)

*Michael Franks - Passionfruit*






Very creative songwriter and smooth sounding vocalist accompanied by some of the top session musicians from the day, this 1983 release can be considered one of the best in the seminal days of the "smooth jazz" format.


----------



## Aliena (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm listening to Information Society's _'Pure Energy'_. It's one of the best albums I've ever owned, even so I play it out. I haven't listened to their music in almost a decade and came back to it tonight while surfing the web. I'm so getting this CD (when I owned it before it was an LP--sheesh--I'm getting old) and relive my youth. 

View attachment Information Society.jpg


----------



## furious styles (Feb 27, 2008)

*points to avatar*

that and ..

. artofficial - stranger ep
. samon kawamura - translations
. madlib - the beat konducta: movie scenes vol. 1 & 2
. nujabes - metaphorical music
. nujabes - modal soul
. j dilla - donuts
. j dilla - ruff draft (instrumentals)
. miles davis - kind of blue
. colossus - west oaktown
. gene krupa & buddy rich - krupa and rich
. billie holliday - day in, day out
. common - be
. portishead - dummy


----------



## Wild Zero (Feb 27, 2008)

Keep in mind that Prodigy invented the automobile and everyone driving around on the streets is just a biter, he was also the first person in the history of the world to get tattoos on his hands.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 27, 2008)

A DJ pal of mine gave me links to his radio show...right click and save the links to listen to them on your winamp (or whatever player you use) when you feel like it 

Trance (pulled out lots of classics on this one) 
http://350zroadsterclub.com/radio/mp3/Kroft080223.mp3

Progressive/Tribal 
http://350zroadsterclub.com/radio/mp3/Kroft080224.mp3


----------



## Mathias (Feb 27, 2008)

Fort Minor- "Cigarettes", songs over now. Now it's "Believe Me"


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 27, 2008)

The best of Van Morrison


----------



## cold comfort (Feb 28, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> The best of Van Morrison



ooooooh-ho-ho! i approve! i approoove! :bow:

jay knows who i'm listening to. 

as he rises to her apology
anybody else would surely knoooow...

hasn't it been several days of this now?


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 28, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> as he rises to her apology
> anybody else would surely knoooow...
> 
> hasn't it been several days of this now?



You should both watch this then...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMTI8vg7A5U

You know, because there's a story behind every song after all.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 1, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> ooooooh-ho-ho! i approve! i approoove! :bow:
> 
> jay knows who i'm listening to.
> 
> ...



Hey CC...thanx for the rep, dear. I love Michael McDonald! :smitten:

PS You are quite the beauty! :batting:


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 2, 2008)

Sooo...since about three weeks ago myself and my friends here, the retarded lot that we are, have been geeking out on "Yacht Rock," that super-smooth rock from the late 70's and early 80's embodied by the gentle grooves of Steely Dan, The Doobies, Michael McDonald (post-Doobies of course), Kenny Loggins, and umm...Hall & Oates. Ha. Anyway, good stuff, in a totally dorky kind of way. Yeah, we definitely pumped about $20 into the jukebox last night just playing yacht rock...

But whatever you do...don't you DARE lose the smooth!

Now set sail...






Edit: Oh, and NO Jimmy Buffet! EVER!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 2, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Sooo...since about three weeks ago myself and my friends here, the retarded lot that we are, have been geeking out on "Yacht Rock," that super-smooth rock from the late 70's and early 80's embodied by the gentle grooves of Steely Dan, The Doobies, Michael McDonald (post-Doobies of course), Kenny Loggins, and umm...Hall & Oates. Ha. Anyway, good stuff, in a totally dorky kind of way. Yeah, we definitely pumped about $20 into the jukebox last night just playing yacht rock...
> 
> But whatever you do...don't you DARE lose the smooth!
> 
> ...



Wha? You're talking about "set sail" with no...CHRISTOPHER CROSS? 

Sailing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqfz1l9s6k0

Christopher Cross & Michael McDonald - Ride Like The Wind 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BT-8SLuvMvE&feature=related

Christopher Cross and Dudley Moore - Arthur's Theme
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FntY5VFs_I&feature=related




What's wrong with you, Grasshopper? :doh: :bow: 




Funny....I kind of meant this tongue in cheek but was touched hearing his Sailing song again.....just like I was so many years ago when it was new. Oh, and I'm going to rep you for the Doobies and Hall & Oates


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 2, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Wha? You're talking about "set sail" with no...CHRISTOPHER CROSS?
> 
> Sailing
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqfz1l9s6k0
> ...




Haha, oh no, there is Christopher Cross in there. His music keeps the spirit of Koko Goldstein alive. :bow:


----------



## David Bowie (Mar 2, 2008)

Sweet Sticky


andre nickatina


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 3, 2008)

Random selections on YouTube by LL Cool J


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 3, 2008)

i was listening to j.holidiay's "suffocate". i was thinking that this would make a great love song for a squashee  makes me wonder about j. holiday

http://youtube.com/watch?v=PGV6lBx_03Q


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 3, 2008)

The Negro Problem has a fun song called "Ken" about the issues of a gay ken doll. everybody knows ken is gay anyway--isnt he? 

here's a link if you haven't heard it http://www.rollingstone.com/artists/thenegroproblem

scroll down a bit and look to the right and you'll see the downloads on the link


----------



## chublover350 (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 5, 2008)

*Yo Yo Ma - Obrigado Brazil Live in Concert*






Recorded live at Carnegie Hall, the classical cellist interprets beautiful melodies of Brazil along with a jazz ensemble which includes Paquito D'Rivera.... Que bello!


----------



## ~da rev~ (Mar 5, 2008)

The entire "Michigan" Album by Sufjan Stevens.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 5, 2008)

Stevie Ray Vaughn...love him!


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 5, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Stevie Ray Vaughn...love him!



Me too  my husband who plays guitar, lists him among his top favorite guitarists. Man why do the most talented performers seem to always die tragically and too young.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 5, 2008)

If you believe in forever,
Then life is just a one-night stand.
If there's a rock and roll heaven,
Well you know they've got a hell of a band, band, band.

Only the good die young, my friend!


----------



## scarcity (Mar 6, 2008)

It's 00:44 AM, I'm making a presentation about the geology of the Faroe Islands and trying to stay awake by listening to this....


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 6, 2008)

Influence by Shaw-Blades. They cover some great songs like California Dreamin', Lucky Man, Time of the Season, etc. Great CD.


----------



## knottyknicky (Mar 7, 2008)

A record I picked up at a Holy Fu** show last weekend


I can't turn it off, its way too good


----------



## g-squared (Mar 7, 2008)

the cool kids - gold and a pager, 

they're a rap group that i recently heard for the first time and I've gotta say they might be my new favorite rap artists, I'm completely addicted


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 7, 2008)

Sirius Radio - channel called Sirius Disorder - they play a little of everything. Fun station.


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 8, 2008)

goldilocks829 said:


> Sirius Radio - channel called Sirius Disorder - they play a little of everything. Fun station.



oh! another sirius suscriber! i am as well, but i'm a diehard fan of "Left of Center" ... so many channels on there and i swear my dial hasn't shifted in the least ... LoC addict. heh


as far as what i'm listening to right now ...






epitome of coolness, up above.


raaaaage you got me in a state of raaaaaage
i've been actin' kinda straaaaange...


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 8, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> epitome of coolness, up above.
> 
> 
> raaaaage you got me in a state of raaaaaage
> i've been actin' kinda straaaaange...



Who is that?


----------



## Dark_Hart (Mar 8, 2008)

David Guetta / Love is Gone


----------



## g-squared (Mar 8, 2008)

goldilocks829 said:


> Sirius Radio - channel called Sirius Disorder - they play a little of everything. Fun station.



i've got sirius too, though i'm usually stuck on faction, i lke the music they play and i like some of the talk shows they do and even though i disagree with some of what he says i think howard stern does a great job


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 8, 2008)

g-squared said:


> i've got sirius too, though i'm usually stuck on faction, i lke the music they play and i like some of the talk shows they do and even though i disagree with some of what he says i think howard stern does a great job



We got Sirius to listen to Howard. I know a lot of people don't like him, but I find they usually judge him too fast. Yeah, the show can get raunchy at times, but it's really good, and he's a really good person. Bubba is crazy though! Funny, but crazy.

Regardless of those two, there is great music with no commercials and lots of other fun stuff!

I'm listening to 80's pop music now. Takes me back to high school.


----------



## CleverBomb (Mar 8, 2008)

Area 33.
Chill.
Almost forgot -- First Wave, too.
Tiiiiiin Roof!-Rusty


----------



## Red (Mar 11, 2008)

Hot Chip~Ready For the Floor

Feist~Sealion :bounce:


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 11, 2008)

*Givin' It Up - George Benson and Al Jarreau *






Fantastic collaboration between the two jazz greats... also featuring some sweet guest appearances by the likes of Jill Scott, Patti Austin, Marcus Miller and even Paul McCartney.


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 11, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> as far as what i'm listening to right now ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Chromeo - "Rage"*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqEXAZPI0eA 

Very interesting, I like it!  

It makes my day whenever I hear something new that I actually like. Thanks!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 11, 2008)

right now Sultans of Swing by Dire Straits on Chippy Radio w/ You Are The Woman by Firefall up next


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 11, 2008)

Seether- Fake It

"Fake It"

Who's to know if your soul will fade at all
The one you sold to fool the world
You lost your self-esteem along the way
Yeah

[Chorus:]
Good god you're coming up with reasons
Good god you're dragging it out
Good god it's the changing of the seasons
I feel so raped
So follow me down
And just fake it if you're out of direction
Fake it if you don't belong here
Fake it if you feel like affection
Woah you're such a fucking hypocrite

And you should know that the lies won't hide your flaws
No sense in hiding all of yours
You gave up on your dreams along the way
Yeah

[Chorus]

Whoah
Whoah

I can fake with the best of anyone
I can fake with the best of em all
I can fake with the best of anyone
I can fake it all

Who's to know if your soul will fade at all
The one you sold to fool the world
You lost your self-esteem along the way
Yeah

[Chorus]

Fake it if you're out of direction
Fake it if you don't belong here
Fake it if you feel like infection
Woah you're such a fucking hypocrite


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7j2DHUw8SZg



and, of course...that led me to my favorite 

Broken - Seether and Amy Lee


I wanted you to know I love the way you laugh
I wanna hold you high and steal your pain away
I keep your photograph; I know it serves me well
I wanna hold you high and steal your pain

'Cause I'm broken when I'm lonesome
And I don't feel right when you're gone away

You've gone away..
You don't feel me here..
Anymore..

The worst is over now and we can breathe again
I wanna hold you high, you steal my pain away
There's so much left to learn, and no one left to fight
I wanna hold you high and steal your pain

'Cause I'm broken when I'm open
[Broken lyrics on http://www.metrolyrics.com]

And I don't feel like I am strong enough

'Cause I'm broken when I'm lonesome
And I don't feel right when you're gone away

'Cause I'm broken when I'm open
And I don't feel like I am strong enough

'Cause I'm broken when I'm lonesome
And I don't feel right when you're gone away

'Cause I'm broken when I'm lonesome
And I don't feel right when you're gone

You've gone away..
You don't feel me here..
Anymore.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoUOrLe4vlY&feature=related

Holy cow....Amy Lee just sings the heck out of anything, doesn't she?


----------



## angel-1 (Mar 11, 2008)

scarcity said:


> It's 00:44 AM, I'm making a presentation about the geology of the Faroe Islands and trying to stay awake by listening to this....



And I thought I was the only Meshuggah fan here. I'm blasting this album right now. It's awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 11, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Who is that?



goofy! my apologies about the delayed reply, but i'm afraid i didn't see yours at all!

clearly, _that_ is the epitome of coolness.

heh.

actually, it's an awesome twosome called *chromeo*. my approval rating for them is at a "beyond-obsession" level. i can't get enough. they're at sxsw this week (along with about a bazillion other artists i'd looove to see right now). damn it must be nice to live in austin, texas.


----------



## furious styles (Mar 11, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> Actually, it's an awesome twosome called *chromeo*.



i just started listening to these guys. they're pretty entertaining, haha.


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 17, 2008)

I am listening to the NIN instrumental album that you can get directly from the NIN website for 5 Bucks. It is pretty good. Some very mellow piano stuff. Good to turn out the lights and chill out too. 

View attachment cover3.jpg


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 17, 2008)

NVM I lost my thought


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 17, 2008)

Listening to Louis Armstrong sing a duet with a German Girl to a song called Uncle Satchmo's Lullaby.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 17, 2008)

The Real Thing - Jill Scott


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 18, 2008)

*Gil Scott-Heron *

The Revolution Will Not Be Televised
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTCQSk2l8bc&feature=related 

The Bottle
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I54DgVennXU&feature=related

Lady Day & John Coltrane
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMFN2e4wMnw&feature=related

Pieces Of A Man
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeclENxqSH4&feature=related

It's Your World
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QaiFd9YQzEc

Summer of '42
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROUQC0xD-pE

Ain't No New Thing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=az3NAoVInQQ 






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gil_Scott_Heron


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 18, 2008)

3 songs repeatedly:

Chikezie's version of She's A Woman and Amanda Overmyer's version of You Can't Do That from American Idol
and Bleeding Love by Leona Lewis


----------



## Mathias (Mar 18, 2008)

Right now I'm singing Mario's latest- Crying out for Me.


----------



## kanskfish (Mar 19, 2008)

This enjoy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQQ3XZNeiLk


----------



## troubadours (Mar 20, 2008)

tilly and the wall - patience babe
okkervil river - black
mountain goats - no children

since i just had my heart broken, these songs have been on repeat pretty justifiably (is that a word)


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 20, 2008)

troubadours said:


> tilly and the wall - patience babe
> okkervil river - black
> mountain goats - no children
> 
> since i just had my heart broken, these songs have been on repeat pretty justifiably (is that a word)



Yes it's a word.

And....sorry about the broken heart.


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 20, 2008)

troubadours said:


> tilly and the wall - patience babe
> okkervil river - black
> mountain goats - no children
> 
> since i just had my heart broken, these songs have been on repeat pretty justifiably (is that a word)



sorry to hear about the broken heart jen. glad to hear you're listening to good fucking music in the meantime, though (okkervil river -- very, _very_ nice selection).


i've been spinning a crapload of wilco lately. favorite can't-get-out-of-my-head tune? "impossible germany." 

check it out here: Wilco - "Impossible Germany"

if you're one of those people that refuse to give a song the time of day if you haven't been hooked ten seconds in (and shame on you!) at LEAST fast forward to about four minutes into the video and give the three guitar breakdown a listen. it's beautiful. THREE GUITARS. mmmMMM. :wubu:

it just kind of lingers in the head in a haunting kind of way. i love the tune, though.


----------



## g-squared (Mar 20, 2008)

Nappy Roots - Good Day

People might remember the song aww naw from 5-ish years ago, and for some reason I remember loving that song when i was like 13, so i looked them up on myspace and found some real gems. I even set Small Town as my profile song


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 20, 2008)

on SLCR: Have A Cigar - Pink Floyd


----------



## kanskfish (Mar 21, 2008)

Great songs but you wont understand the language 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWHMpVej6vk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gD_4PR1MlM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfuuKUpb24M


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm in a funky - Herbie kinda mood today


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 23, 2008)

this is my recent mood a mix of these two artists:


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 23, 2008)

OMG the new Death Cab for Cutie song that was released on I-Tunes from their new album that comes out in May that I am counting the days for It's called "I will possess your heart" and I heart it!


----------



## Paquito (Mar 23, 2008)

Been In A Beatle and "Across the Universe" mood lately, been playing repeats of:
Blackbird
I've Just Seen A Face
Let It Be
Hey Jude
Across the Universe
All You Need Is Love
She's A Woman (Chikezie version)


----------



## Aliena (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm listening to Windows random selection of my favorite discs. Right now it's playing Bostons, 'More Than a Feeling'. 

But so far:

'It's Been Awhile' ~Staind
'Devils Sympathy' ~Guns-N-Roses version
'Bitter Sweet Symphony' ~The Verve
'Little Nickie' ~Prince
'The Voice' ~Moody Blues


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Mar 24, 2008)

My list of random songs that I've been listening to for quite while now:

*Songs (basically on repeat):*
_American Boy _- Estelle feat. Kayne West
_Outta My Head _- Ashlee Simpson
_Until I Stay_ - Jully Black
_Early Winter_ - Gwen Stefani
_Halah_, _Give Me Your Lovin'_, and _Cry, Cry, Cry_- Mazzy Star
_The Way It Is_ - Nicole Atkins
_Cat and Mouse_ - The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus
_I'll Be Waiting_ - Lenny Kravitz
_Victims Of Love_ - Good Charlotte
_Walk Away_ - Ben Harper
_Your Ex-Lover Is Dead_ and _My Favourite Book_- Stars
_MakeDamnSure_, _Miami_, and _Liar (It Takes One To Know One)_- Taking Back Sunday
_Had Enough_, _Breathe_, and _You_ - Breaking Benjamin

*CDs:*
Jack Johnson - _Sleep Through Static_
Paolo Nutini - _These Streets_
Maroon 5 - _It Won't Be Soon Before Long_
City & Colour - _Bring Me Your Love_


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 24, 2008)

A hammer drill boring a hole through the house's rock foundation, about 6 feet from me.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 24, 2008)

gino vanelli and michiel borstlap, brother to brother


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 24, 2008)

Way Out West featuring Trisha Lee Kelshell - Mindcircus (Gabrien & Dredan unplugged remix)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 24, 2008)

Aliena said:


> Bostons, 'More Than a Feeling'.
> 
> 'Bitter Sweet Symphony' ~The Verve
> 
> 'The Voice' ~Moody Blues



All three excellent tunes- ever heard "Forever Autumn" by The Moody Blues?


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 24, 2008)

Napoleon XIV - "They're Coming To Take Me Away, HA-HAAA!"

practically nonstop. help.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 24, 2008)

OOooOOOoOoo I remember that one Wag!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnzHtm1jhL4


----------



## runnerman (Mar 25, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> Napoleon XIV - "They're Coming To Take Me Away, HA-HAAA!"
> 
> practically nonstop. help.



To the funny farm, yes yes. Thanks for getting that song stuck in my brain for the next month! :doh:

Actually, I've had two cool songs going in my head all day, sort of bouncing back and forth. One is 6th Avenue Heartache by the Wallflowers -- great guitar riff:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdQyougLaSY

The other is No Myth by Michael Penn. Looking for someone to dance with . . .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pcy9jL4fSQo

G'night.


----------



## jamie (Mar 25, 2008)

Let me preface this with *happydancehappydancehappydance*

The new Counting Crows cd, Saturday Nights and Sunday Mornings. It is finally out and it is very very fab.

I am a huge fan, they are almost the constant soundtrack of my life and this little ditty has made my week.


----------



## panhype (Mar 25, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> Napoleon XIV - "They're Coming To Take Me Away, HA-HAAA!"
> 
> practically nonstop. help.


Ha! now that's a classic :bow:


----------



## panhype (Mar 25, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> OOooOOOoOoo ...


*0oOo0ooO0* I notice my invention is spreading 
Viva Kool Beans!
And Kool Beanism !
*0oOo0ooO0-ism !*

I must admit though that your version has a tad more 'elegance'


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 25, 2008)

Sinead O'Connor- You Made Me The Thief Of Your Heart
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnppKl94Fpg&feature=related


----------



## Mathias (Mar 25, 2008)

Avenged Sevenfold- Bat Country


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 25, 2008)

Warren G - Regulate


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 25, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Warren G - Regulate



REGULATORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRS! _MOUNT UP._


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 25, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CulS3rln_5s

Bless- Seize the day on http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8n2lptI1nI8


----------



## runnerman (Mar 26, 2008)

In my head tonight while running --

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPNQhDMTL0I

The lyrics are nuts, but it gets the adrenaline flowing!


----------



## furious styles (Mar 26, 2008)

busdriver, nine inch nails, the residents.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 26, 2008)

_Songs in the Key of Springfield
_


----------



## Wild Zero (Mar 26, 2008)

Middian-_Age Eternal_


----------



## furious styles (Mar 26, 2008)

the twin peaks ost

mmmmm


----------



## amber83 (Mar 26, 2008)

Dash Berlin - Til The Sky Falls Down.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 26, 2008)

One of my faves....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeyWIzz6Bro


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 26, 2008)

...this:






...and this:





that is all.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 26, 2008)

Crystal Waters - 100% Pure Love


*runs off to funk appreciation*


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 26, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> ...this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmmmm devotchka's transliterator, eh?


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 26, 2008)

My Friend by Groove Armada
and
I Need Something by Newton Faulkner


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 26, 2008)

I have more Trance.....

Dj Rui Da Silva- Touch Me (DJ TIESTO REMIX)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3msPoqqCNo&feature=related


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 26, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> hmmmm devotchka's transliterator, eh?



Well, that IS one of the tracks on the album, so there is a very high statistical probability that I have, in fact, listened to that tune. 

Oooohhh I know what you're getting at... 


Edit:...now, for the record, I had heard that song back in Feb.....buuuut you did unintentionally remind me the album was out and that I needed to downlo- I mean go to the cd store and buy- the new album, so ah...cheers.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 26, 2008)

Paul Oakenfold - Planet Rock (Swordfish Mix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOxizEECtrU&feature=related


----------



## wrestlingguy (Mar 26, 2008)

Guy Sebastian. "The Memphis Album".


----------



## runnerman (Mar 27, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> One of my faves....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeyWIzz6Bro



Very interesting, my dear GEF. I certainly am getting an education in music from reading your posts. But I'm a Yes devotee, so I'll stick with the original (and the original video, too -- great '80s hair on the boys in the band). 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELpmmeT69cE


----------



## Wild Zero (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 27, 2008)

Badfinger - Magic Christian

on MACCA Radio: The Voice of The Beatles


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 27, 2008)

runnerman said:


> Very interesting, my dear GEF. I certainly am getting an education in music from reading your posts. But I'm a Yes devotee, so I'll stick with the original (and the original video, too -- great '80s hair on the boys in the band).
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELpmmeT69cE




I have always loved the original, too  :bow:


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 27, 2008)

I really, really like this movie and the music. I think the actors/actresses did very well covering the songs.


----------



## Shala (Mar 27, 2008)

Matchbox 20 in the cd player on the way to work this morning.


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 1, 2008)

Wes Montgomery - Cariba

gettin' my gee-tar on


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2008)

Alison ---- The Pixies


N


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 1, 2008)

india Aire "The Truth" 

Handel's oratorio "Semele", aria: Myself I Shall Adore


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 2, 2008)

The i-Pod is on shuffle, but the current tune is:

Everyone by Van Morrison


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 2, 2008)

The Cure - Lullabye


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 3, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> The Cure - Lullabye



Good song. :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 3, 2008)

Thankee Jeffrey 


The Cure - Let's Go to Bed but it just changed over to Never Enough


----------



## Rojodi (Apr 3, 2008)

Aranjuez (Mon Amour) - Herb Alpert :wubu:


----------



## Red (Apr 3, 2008)

Black and Gold - Sam Sparro




Oh and possibly Girls Aloud-Can't speak French (Shhhhhhsh!)


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 3, 2008)

Low by Flo Rida


----------



## cold comfort (Apr 4, 2008)

i simply cannot sing enough praises over *thao nguyen & the get down stay down.*

it. is. love. :wubu:

please explore, my fellow hipsters.


----------



## runnerman (Apr 4, 2008)

Jungle Love, Steve Miller Band, while running tonight in the rain . . . and still going through my head now. Jungle love in the surf in the pouring rain, everything's better when wet. So true. Curiously refreshing.


----------



## Ben from England (Apr 4, 2008)

paper planes by MIA. http://youtube.com/watch?v=B0K-uq99UXA

saw it in the Pineapple Express trailer [http://youtube.com/watch?v=AZ07JO-SaBc&feature=related]. Addicted. Can't wait for that movie btw.


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 4, 2008)

The Big Hurt by Miss Toni Fisher from 1959


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 4, 2008)

K-OS-Atlantis:Hymns for Disco


best Hip Hop out of Canada, ever


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 4, 2008)

Anthony David (the whole cd) -- The Red Clay Chronicles 

but at the moment...Something About You


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 4, 2008)

BEP, "Don't Lie"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wu9-9GcANAw


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm listening to nothing right now .... but the melodies of "Tiny Dancer" from Elton John keep playin' over and over in my brain.


----------



## elle camino (Apr 5, 2008)

imogen heap - hide and seek

this song generates itself in my head whenever something really strange or extraordinary is going on in my life. it just happens. 

it also makes me yearn for a vocoder keyboard dealiewhatsis. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=5cpSv2mNhhc


----------



## Lazerus72 (Apr 6, 2008)

wagon wheel-old crow medicine show
steal my sunshine-len
what I got-sublime
til i forget-slipknot
jesus built my hotrod-ministry
heaven and hell-black sabath
zero signal-fear factory
this corrosion-sisters of mercy
burn/just like heaven-the cure
now I feel zombiefied-alien sex fiend
happy birth day-the birthday party masacre
100%-angel spit
red right hand-nick cave and the bad seeds
through the dark-demon hunter
now-mdfmk
go to hell-drill
mummers dance-lorena mckennit
lights-kmfdm
tin omen-skinny puppy
head hunter- front 242
like a prayer-bigod 20
blue skys- willie nelson
just a little bit i've been listening to


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 6, 2008)

Portishead- Roads


----------



## runnerman (Apr 6, 2008)

Higher Ground, the Red Hot Chili Peppers version.
Now spilling over into Universally Speaking by RHCPs.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 6, 2008)

runnerman said:


> Higher Ground, the Red Hot Chili Peppers version.
> Now spilling over into Universally Speaking by RHCPs.




I like the RHCP verson but Stevie Wonder still rocks the house :wubu:


----------



## runnerman (Apr 6, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I like the RHCP verson but Stevie Wonder still rocks the house :wubu:



You got that right, Green Eyes! Stevie is the best. I do like that the RHCPs pay homage to Stevie at the end of their version.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

something tribal sounding from the T.V. ........


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 6, 2008)

the rumblings of American Dad coming from my son's room.


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 6, 2008)

For the past hour, I have been listening to *Pain Of Salvation*'s Remedy Lane album. It's oozing with pure musical genius.


----------



## Ample Pie (Apr 6, 2008)

Okkervil River Song by Okkervil River. Over and over. All day.


----------



## WildFox500 (Apr 7, 2008)

MSTRKRFT's remix of Monster Hospital by Metric. Emily Haines is awesome. I would hit that like the fist of angry god.


----------



## Big D. (Apr 7, 2008)

Right now,a "Jersey Beat:The 4 Seasons Story" a 4 part documentary made by the BBC earlier this year.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 7, 2008)

Raheem DeVaughn - Woman


----------



## goofy girl (Apr 7, 2008)

my latest heart throb Keaton Simons


----------



## chublover350 (Apr 10, 2008)

mercenary-world hate center


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 10, 2008)

*just left the gym..where I was inspired from another thread...been working out to none other then THE REV- HORTON HEAT  awesome workout music*


----------



## DolceBBW (Apr 10, 2008)

Shakira- Don't Bother
Shakira- Ojos Asi
Mana- Labios Compartidos
Primer 55- Texas
J holiday- Suffocate
Linger- The Cranberries


LOL Im in one of THOSE moods.....


----------



## Lazerus72 (Apr 10, 2008)

your right the Rev is awesome saw him open for soundgarden in 94. right now I'm listening to corrorsion of conformity albatros and danzig twist of cain


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 10, 2008)

Stomp- Brothers Johnson 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tgWS9c4kI8


----------



## pudgy (Apr 11, 2008)

Reverie (Villa D'este) written by Billy Joel, performed by Richard Joo


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 11, 2008)

"Too Pieces" - Yaz


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 11, 2008)

Listening to my iTunes on random today... so far I've heard a lot Jamiroquai, Janet Jackson, Marvin Gaye and Jill Scott..... oh, and Stardust's "Music Sounds Better With You" just came on.


----------



## knottyknicky (Apr 11, 2008)

NPR: All Things Considered



but lately, I've been listening to a ridiculous amount of Prince.


----------



## DolceBBW (Apr 11, 2008)

Junkie- Slow Rush


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 11, 2008)

Speaking of *Red Hot Chili Peppers*, I've been listening to Stadium Arcadium for a little while now. I never realized how well-written the entire album is, especially Mars. Can't seem to turn myself away from the awesome that is *Red Hot Chili Peppers*.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm listening to Martina McBride right now.


----------



## DolceBBW (Apr 11, 2008)

sunnie1653 said:


> I'm listening to Martina McBride right now.



and im the one from texas????


----------



## Lazerus72 (Apr 11, 2008)

some of the stuff i was listening to at the gym
hy pro glow-anthrax
midnight rider the allman brothers
hexoxox-skinny puppy
can't belive she did that to me- type o negative( one of the best bands to see live)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 11, 2008)

Steppenwolf - Magic Carpet Ride


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 12, 2008)

Listening to "Groove Is In the Heart" by Dee-Lite

:bounce:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 12, 2008)

Gabriel & Dresdan - Beachball (Southbeach Vacation Remix)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 12, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Stevie Ray Vaughn



OH Yeah thats my kind of music girl


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

God I am addicted to his stuff...mmmm mm mmmmmmmmm


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 13, 2008)

4 Minutes by Madonna featuring Justin Timberlake :doh:


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 13, 2008)

*Muse - Knights Of Cydonia* live at Wembley.


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 13, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> *Muse - Knights Of Cydonia* live at Wembley.




Awesome!!!! My bf turned me on to them.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 13, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> 4 Minutes by Madonna featuring Justin Timberlake :doh:



Lol- I heard that for the first time today..... IT ROCKS!!!!!




GO MADONNA GO GO MADONNA!!!!







http://youtube.com/watch?v=C2TwXhQlrGQ


Now try to tell me that Madonna isn't fierce in those boots.....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 13, 2008)

I think even YOU could appreciate this one.....  


Madonna - 4 Minutes [Parody]
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZCsBZT7He8w&feature=related


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 13, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol- I heard that for the first time today..... IT ROCKS!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That video makes me feel funny in my pants. :blush:


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 13, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I think even YOU could appreciate this one.....
> 
> 
> Madonna - 4 Minutes [Parody]
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZCsBZT7He8w&feature=related



THAT video made me pee in my pants. :huh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 13, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> THAT video made me pee in my pants. :huh:




post pixors plz kthx


----------



## DolceBBW (Apr 15, 2008)

Coin Operated Boy- The Dresden Dolls

I definitely wanna see pics of Mellie peeing her pants..... now I have a funny feeling in mine!!!


----------



## troubadours (Apr 15, 2008)

the hold steady - stevie nix


----------



## Ample Pie (Apr 15, 2008)

I've been listening to Okkervil River Song by Okkervil River a lot lately. yup.


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm listening to BBC Asian Network! Love asian hiphop & the bollywood vibe!


----------



## phatfatgirl (Apr 15, 2008)

Right now I'm listening to a band called "Lamb of God" they're a hardcore band..


----------



## furious styles (Apr 15, 2008)

cracker - tucson

the whole album


----------



## troubadours (Apr 16, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=CFsBxEQC8cE



MAKES ME SOOOO HAPPY


----------



## Red (Apr 16, 2008)

troubadours said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=CFsBxEQC8cE
> 
> 
> 
> MAKES ME SOOOO HAPPY



Heehee I love that too, it's so chirpy


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 16, 2008)

Shake Your Rump - Beasties


----------



## gravity.plan (Apr 16, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=pY8jaGs7xJ0

it could be a dream come true.. providing that's what you are into!

still cracks me up!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 16, 2008)

Lindsay Buckingham - Big Love
http://youtube.com/watch?v=HdXbiB354us


Fast forward this to the 2.30 mark for Go Insane 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=_7V8kYn9v_k


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm listen to my Myspace list and now is Joe Hill by Billy Bragg on


----------



## troubadours (Apr 17, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=W-Rv4gztdRw

o.o is it bad im addicted to this song


----------



## furious styles (Apr 17, 2008)

space lion


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 17, 2008)

Eric Clapton Old Love


----------



## Lazerus72 (Apr 17, 2008)

love you to death- type o negative
what the world nedds- cracker
dominon/mother russia-the sisters of mercy
burn-the cure
suck-pigface
the wait-killing joke(there would be no industrail/goth without them)
an outlaws prayer-johnny paycheck
got to love some real country every now and then


----------



## gunther (Apr 18, 2008)

GG Allin & The Jabbers - Banned In Boston (Forget about the feces-slinging, "Geraldo"-guesting, penis-exposing, media-whoring GG and pick up this collection. The vulgarity prevades even in these early recordings, but it's more tongue-in-cheek than the norm. Plus, the songs are catchy and skillfully played like the best of the Ramones, Dictators and Dead Boys.)

The Cult - Dreamtime (Worth it for "Spiritwalker" alone, which adds Joy Division thump to the mysticism of The Doors.)

Galaxie 500 - Today (Thank VU for influencing another great band. Writing a review of this disc has been killing me, but listening to it is like an audio Q-tip. "Instrumental" is one of best ever laid to tape. Ask Acura.)


----------



## HollyGirl (Apr 18, 2008)

In love with a girl- Gavin DeGraw


----------



## gunther (Apr 18, 2008)

Lazerus72 said:


> the wait-killing joke(there would be no industrail/goth without them)



Killing Joke's self-titled is easily in my favorite 40 albums of all-time. Also, Nirvana's "Come As You Are" wouldn't exist without the great riff from KJ's "Eighties."


----------



## runnerman (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow, I must be from another planet. (The planet of middle age . . . ooohh noooo!) I've never heard of any of these artists (except Clapton, Nicks, and Buckingham).

Anyhoo, I'm listening to Guster . . . Satellite. Great song. Actually has a melody.

Interesting video, too, although you get dizzy if you stare at it too hard.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHQdHxq4S5s


----------



## bdog (Apr 19, 2008)

the new goldfrapp, daft punk alive 2007, and chemical brothers - exit planet ust


----------



## elle camino (Apr 19, 2008)

prince. ...


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 19, 2008)

Vampire Weekend's album.....60s inspired indie goodness!


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 19, 2008)

God's Tryin' To Tell You Something - Shug Avery


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 19, 2008)

Credence Clearwater Revival
The Doors
Tom Petty
Three Dog Night
Bob Seger

(*got my 5 CD player rockin'!)


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 19, 2008)

David Cook's rendition of Day Tripper


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 19, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> God's Tryin' To Tell You Something - Shug Avery




OH


MY 


GAWD



That's my favorite scene out of that wonderful movie........:wubu:


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Apr 19, 2008)

Next 5 songs in queue:
"Born of Frustration" - James
"This Wheel's On Fire" - Julie Driscoll w/Brian Auger & The Trinity
"E=MC2" - Big Audio Dynamite
"My Joy" - Depeche Mode
"Jinx" - Tuxedomoon


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 20, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> OH
> 
> 
> MY
> ...



HELL


F'ING


YEAH!!!!



I always cry and sing along! Clapping and hooting and hollering okie-style! :blush:


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 20, 2008)

Next 5 on Party Shuffle

In the Air Tonight - Phil Collins
Always - Patsy Cline
Spider Pig - Hans Zimmer
Whatever Gets You Through the Day - The Radio
And the Melody Still Lingers On - Chaka Khan


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Apr 20, 2008)

My next 5:
"Life is a Pigsty" - Morrissey
"Submission" - Sex Pistols
"Karma" - Opeth
"Edge of Seventeen" - Stevie Nicks
"Take a Chance on Me" - Erasure


----------



## soleil3313 (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm really diggin' that new Mariah Carey song.....the "touch my body" one......it's hot!


----------



## Dark_Hart (Apr 20, 2008)

miss everthing but the girl


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Apr 20, 2008)

Currently listening to the _Substance_ collection by New Order. Afterwards, I'll probably listen to the new James CD, _Hey Ma_.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 20, 2008)

Dark_Hart said:


> miss everthing but the girl




Definitely a good one *thumbs up*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=dswjG_rTBEM


and a vamped up version of it...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Kedd2-0IE5U&feature=related

(Yeah, the Trance addict had to do it.....  )


----------



## Dark_Hart (Apr 20, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Definitely a good one *thumbs up*
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=dswjG_rTBEM
> 
> ...



sweeeeeeeeeet 

amazing ..thanks for sharing the links hun... 

*muah :kiss2:
Dark_Hart


----------



## Lazerus72 (Apr 24, 2008)

sorry haven't been on in a while (train up at ft bliss) this will prob be my last post for awhile. I'm deploying to Iraq agin  Any ways right now my current work out list or part of it anyway
dragonaut-sleep
jesus built my hotrod-ministry
drug aginst war-kmfdm
green hell- the misfits
body burn- cubanate
sway-coal chamber
teenage nega sonic warhead-monster magnet
spacelord-monster magnet
and cool down and stretch to
mummers dance-loreena mckinnet
anything by enya or steve miller
and yes Killing Joke's self-titled debut is probably one of the most under rated classics ever. It has influenced everyone from nirvana to ministry to metallica


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 24, 2008)

Britney Spears- Blackout album 



It's actually really good........


----------



## Tieve (Apr 25, 2008)

Magical Trevor... on loop... trying to see how long I can listen before I go nuts and throw the laptop off the balcony


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 25, 2008)

The Tone Junkies!!! (on their myspace, because I haven't received their CD yet.)


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 25, 2008)

Currently listening to "Such great heights" by The Postal Service. Next 5 songs:
Grace Kelly - Mika
Dirty Mind - The Pipettes
Sugar Baby Love - The Rubettes
She Doesn't Belong to Me - Pete & the Pirates
Look for the Woman - Dan le Sac vs Scroobius Pip


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 26, 2008)

Kelly Clarkson- "My December" album


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 29, 2008)

Dynasty

Turn It On 

from The Black Box


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 29, 2008)

Lazerus72 said:


> sorry haven't been on in a while (train up at ft bliss) this will prob be my last post for awhile. I'm deploying to Iraq agin  Any ways right now my current work out list or part of it anyway
> dragonaut-sleep
> jesus built my hotrod-ministry
> drug aginst war-kmfdm
> ...



God speed, safe tour, quick return home. God Bless You.

:kiss2:


----------



## knottyknicky (Apr 29, 2008)

Calvin Harris



Gawwwwddddd its so good.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nh2oseTibx4


----------



## kasun (Apr 30, 2008)

Flobots - handlebars

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afX6VYn48KE


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 30, 2008)

Ben Harper-Both Sides of the Gun (disc 2)


Amen!


----------



## Amatrix (May 1, 2008)

robot roomate

JOR-EL


ahaha... best song ever!

well... unless you count their other hits.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=5N_c3tUU60Y


----------



## Red (May 4, 2008)

The Ting Tings -That's not my name


Panic at the Disco - Nine in the Afternoon


Coldplay - Violet Hill



(dancing around the room as much as a person with suspected Tonsillitis can  )


----------



## scarcity (May 4, 2008)

I'm listening to Whitesnake! (Still of the Night at the moment)

...concert in June, must learn the lyrics (I've got the set list)


----------



## SMA413 (May 4, 2008)

Wilco... I just recently got into them


----------



## Amatrix (May 5, 2008)

my bloody valentine

cupid come


pretty tasty. nice break from the techno lately.
lazy jazzmaster guitars and slower beats.

its not as emo as it sounds... i swear!


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 5, 2008)

Game 4 of the 1949 World Series on mp3. Yankees vs. Dodgers


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 5, 2008)

September - Earth, Wind & Fire


----------



## SMA413 (May 5, 2008)

I'll Take You There- The Staple Singers


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 5, 2008)

Luscious Jackson- LadyFingers

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UTfl73Krnw


----------



## gravity.plan (May 6, 2008)

MGMT - Kids

this song has been stuck in my head (making it bob) the last few days. 
can't..get...it...out!


----------



## SMA413 (May 6, 2008)

The Grey's Anatomy soundtrack


I like some of the random songs on there... but then there are others that are just... "what the hell is this??"


----------



## Wild Zero (May 6, 2008)

In My Body's House-Gene Chandler


----------



## Zandoz (May 6, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnhRNxnTNeM&feature=related

Over and over....love it


----------



## mariac1966 (May 7, 2008)

"Lost Souls" by Lisa Jackson (an audiobook)


----------



## cold comfort (May 7, 2008)

knottyknicky said:


> Calvin Harris





kasun said:


> Flobots - handlebars





Red said:


> The Ting Tings -That's not my name





SMA413 said:


> Wilco...





gravity.plan said:


> MGMT - Kids



so ... overwhelmed ... by ... magically delicious taste in muzik. 

*applauds all*. i approve of this playlist!!! cheers kiddos. :bow:


----------



## knottyknicky (May 7, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> so ... overwhelmed ... by ... magically delicious taste in muzik.
> 
> *applauds all*. i approve of this playlist!!! cheers kiddos. :bow:





I say we have a dims record-spinning party where we can all take turns playing songs for eachother, weeeee!



i'll bring the champers...


----------



## AlethaBBW (May 7, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> *applauds all*. i approve of this playlist!!! cheers kiddos. :bow:



I've come to end all of that.


George Micheal, "I Want Your Sex"


----------



## SMA413 (May 7, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> so ... overwhelmed ... by ... magically delicious taste in muzik.
> 
> *applauds all*. i approve of this playlist!!! cheers kiddos. :bow:



I'm glad you approve. I mean, cuz if you didn't, I'd have to listen to this:

With a baseball bat...


----------



## panhype (May 8, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> I'm listening to BBC Asian Network! Love asian hiphop & the bollywood vibe!


Brrrruuuuaaaaah!!!!! Pump Up Deh Bhangra! 
And: DJ Ritu (assuming she is still there) - one of the most influential radio DJs ever.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (May 8, 2008)

The album "When The Pawn..." by Fiona Apple.


----------



## Amatrix (May 8, 2008)

nice album sweet serenade! 

i also actually love to sing that peanutbutter jelly song... alot. in supermarkets... and dance around with goofy arms.

but im listening to velvet acid christ, MDMA


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (May 8, 2008)

Thanks, I *love* Fiona Apple!
I think When The Pawn might be my favorite by her.

Right now I'm listening to the album "The Shape of Jazz To Come" by Ornette Coleman.


----------



## snuggletiger (May 8, 2008)

Liza Minnelli on the David Letterman show singing I AM GLAD I AM NOT YOUNG ANYMORE. Some how the lyric of Liza singing "They called me tragedy bound" just makes me ROTFLMAO.


----------



## Wild Zero (May 8, 2008)

Today it's been:

MF Grimm-The Downfall Of Ibliys: A Ghetto Opera
Big Pun-Capital Punishment
Bread and Roses-Deep River Day


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (May 8, 2008)

The album "Souvenirs" by The Gathering.
I love this group so much it's disgusting.
I really hope they find a great vocalist to replace Anneke.


----------



## gravity.plan (May 9, 2008)

..off to find out if I can delete my own duplicate post.


----------



## gravity.plan (May 9, 2008)

I've been listening to this album almost exclusively all week now.

soooooo so good!

I second the recommendation to anyone who thinks they can handle the folksy rock.



cold comfort said:


> i simply cannot sing enough praises over *thao nguyen & the get down stay down.*
> 
> it. is. love. :wubu:


----------



## supersoup (May 9, 2008)

oh man. i'm about to prove my music elitism.



teen witch-top that rap scene


----------



## SMA413 (May 9, 2008)

Feel Good Inc- The Gorillaz


how can you NOT dance when you hear it?!


----------



## gunther (May 21, 2008)

Jawbreaker - Dear You (Like a juvie Husker Du reared on the vocal stylings of The Psychedelic Furs and The Smiths. Cool refrain in "Fireman": "If you could hear/The dreams I've had, my dear/They'd give you nightmares for a week". I'm predicting my Dims pal Rebecca will love this album.)


----------



## cold comfort (May 22, 2008)

gravity.plan said:


> I've been listening to this album almost exclusively all week now.
> 
> soooooo so good!
> 
> I second the recommendation to anyone who thinks they can handle the folksy rock.



awww, thanks gravity plan! it really is practically perfect. i can overspin the shit out of it ... and it never loses that first time quality. thanks for the back up!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 22, 2008)

Heard this song on the radio at work today...just had to come home and youtube it 

Little Jeannie - Elton John
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0iKqSqBbow&feature=related

which leads me to this song


Daniel- Elton John 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5kgx9qJfD0&feature=related


It took a while to be able to listen to this song without crying after my sister passed away. It reminds me of her so much......just substitute the word Beth for Daniel. Elton sure writes a good song sometimes


----------



## SMA413 (May 22, 2008)

I'm listening to a random mix of songs that my sister's friend put together... it's very... eclectic.

Lookin' Boy- Hot Styles
Paper Planes- MIA
Elevator- Flo Rida
Boyz- MIA
Colt .45- Afroman
Dangerous- Ying Yang Twins
Dirty Hot Sex- Pepper
Lollipop- Lil Wayne
Work It Out- Jurassic5
For The Nights I Can't Remember- Hedley
Get Silly- VIC
Duality- Bayside
Some Cut- Trillville
Money In The Bank- Lil Scrappy


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 22, 2008)

I love Depeche Mode....

Policy of Truth
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OO6DqVhSDUU


----------



## SMA413 (May 22, 2008)

I just got The Ting Tings album on iTunes... first I saw them on this thread and then on the iTunes homepage, so I previewed them... and now I love them.


----------



## swamptoad (May 22, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I just got The Ting Tings album on iTunes... first I saw them on this thread and then on the iTunes homepage, so I previewed them... and now I love them.




Cool! I've also been diggin' the sounds of the Tings Tings!


----------



## pendulous (May 22, 2008)

I've been listen to a lot of Buddy Holly recently. I'd forgotten how great he was.


----------



## frankman (May 25, 2008)

Elvis Costello - Radio Radio 
Thermals - Pillar of Salt
Jeff Buckley - Grace
Johnny Cash - Don't Take Your Guns to Town
Tom Waits - Nighthawks at te Diner
Eddie Floyd - Knock on Wood
Black Keys - When the Lights Go Out

But for the last 4 days I've had the Safety Dance stuck in my head...


----------



## gunther (May 25, 2008)

Scott Morgan - Medium Rare: 1970-2000 (Contemporary of The Stooges and MC5 shines on this retrospective. Mostly solo jams inspired by those Dee-troit rawk legends, but several cuts from his old band The Rationals showcase his soul and R & B roots a la the best of Motown and Mitch Ryder. Found the disc buried at the bottom of my friend's stash. Consider it exhumed!)


----------



## Amatrix (May 26, 2008)

Kidney Thieves.

Plus some speedcore.

Gets me pumped for mud volleyball!


----------



## SMA413 (May 26, 2008)

Bob Schneider


I went to his concert a few months ago and bought a CD that was recorded from that concert. Love him. :wubu:


----------



## Amatrix (May 26, 2008)

my cousins are here now, so we break out the dirty south rap.
specifically Khia and Trina.

we booty shake the long weekend ending blues away.

but as a break i am listening to Lily Allen's Smile and The Bird and The Bee's Again and Again


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (May 27, 2008)

The album "Dig, Lazarus, Dig!!!" by Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds.
Possibly my favorite 08 release so far.


----------



## SMA413 (May 27, 2008)

Dangerous- The Ying Yang Twins


Yeah. I'm bustin out the rap... that has a remixed part of Hall & Oates "Man Eater"... I'm too cool for school.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 4, 2008)

Time for a ride into the 80s..... 

A Flock of Seagulls- I Ran
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUjIA3Rt7gk&feature=related

Real Life- Send Me an Angel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6zBjYIyz-0

Dead or Alive - You Spin Me Round (Like a Record)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMwdAc1Dzfg&feature=related


HOLY FOOK...oh no she didn't........oooopppsssss yes she did :doh:


Jessica Simpson - You Spin Me Round (Like a Record)  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pe2aqYkIbXM&feature=related

Hey, it's better than I expected...... 

Marilyn Manson- you spin me right round
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9heS667LUHE&feature=related

and I liked the song long before No Doubt remade it.....even though their video was way better 



Talk Talk- It's My Life
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvAVJTQeFiQ&feature=related

No Doubt- It's My Life
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEAzxDMYrWU&feature=related


Human League- Don't You Want Me? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arUqoKjU3D4&feature=related


----------



## gunther (Jun 4, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> A Flock of Seagulls- I Ran
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUjIA3Rt7gk&feature=related



They played a free show in Virginia Beach earlier this evening. I'm holding out for The Knack in September.


----------



## Amatrix (Jun 6, 2008)

Tool

but specifically... Jerk Off. and the 13th step cd.

:happy::happy::happy::happy:


----------



## nikki_m87 (Jun 6, 2008)

By the Way - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## WildFox500 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thick as a Brick by Jethro Tull

I just inherited 350 records, so I've been listening to a lot of music I've never heard before.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jun 6, 2008)

today ill be listening to these items i napstered for my station:
In Rainbows - Radiohead
American Idiot - Green Day
the entire available MC5 catalog
b-sides from ELO

Wildfox: great album that!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 6, 2008)

Kaskade- Stars Align

http://youtube.com/watch?v=2Il6dsbb5VY


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 6, 2008)

Paint It Black from The Rolling Stones is playing right now ....


----------



## Amatrix (Jun 6, 2008)

Mindless Self Indugence-Stupid MF

it makes me laugh and apparently my niece likes to dance to this.







*before anyone gets upset... its a joke. that was a sign from a fan at a show.dont mean to offend- i think its kinda silly.*


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 7, 2008)

The Purpose Of Existence Is? - Ray Manzarek

(yeah, that guy from the Doors, and his album "The Golden Scarab" - funky damn album!)


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 7, 2008)

"Ruin" by Lamb Of God


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 7, 2008)

"Circus Monkey" by Year of the Moth


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 7, 2008)

"The Way You Make Me Feel" by Michael Jackson


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 8, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> "The Way You Make Me Feel" by Michael Jackson



Stop looking at his eyebrows......


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Jun 8, 2008)

The album "11:11" by Regina Spektor.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 8, 2008)

gettin all stuck on the B52s for some reason


----------



## Amatrix (Jun 9, 2008)

Shivaree

you might recognize them from Kill Bill Vol. 2

Cold Blooded is the song right now.

and Denali's

Relief

I dont know where they are from but i like the sound.


----------



## largenlovely (Jun 9, 2008)

Bruce has gotten me into Type O Negative...so that's in my ear at the moment


----------



## Amatrix (Jun 9, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> Bruce has gotten me into Type O Negative...so that's in my ear at the moment



that is awesome! i love Type O.

they are really cool too. Peter is like 7 feet tall. I might see them live for the 3rd time here in a month.

Cinnamon Girl! :happy:


----------



## ParliamentofOwls (Jun 9, 2008)

INK AND DAGGER - SHADOWTALKER

Best vampires to ever make music. HAHAHA


----------



## largenlovely (Jun 9, 2008)

yeah i'm loving them too...it took me a few times of hearing it..at first i was like...hmmm i kinda like this, then, "yeah this is a really good cd"...to...will you burn it for me? LOL



Amatrix said:


> that is awesome! i love Type O.
> 
> they are really cool too. Peter is like 7 feet tall. I might see them live for the 3rd time here in a month.
> 
> Cinnamon Girl! :happy:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 9, 2008)

Today it's all about huge doses of Richard and Linda Thompson and Nick Drake, although not soggily depressed or anything. Just moodful.


----------



## ParliamentofOwls (Jun 9, 2008)

My Last FM ID is: TheMarno


----------



## Red (Jun 10, 2008)

Nick Cave and Portishead

I fear I may melt into a puddle before the day is out.


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 10, 2008)

Weatherbeaten by The Republic Tigers


----------



## gravity.plan (Jun 10, 2008)

Just got ahold of The Avett Brothers "Emotionalism" album..

Great album! It's good, otherwise I wouldn't bother posting about it.
(folksy rock)


----------



## Amatrix (Jun 10, 2008)

Hungry Lucy
To Kill A King.

oh man... i wanna draw now.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 11, 2008)

*Transatlantic* - _We All Need Some Light_
*YouTube Link* (Live)

Some people think
Think they have none
They might as well stay down
Running in circles
Like bulls in a ring
'Til the sword finds it's way down

While the creep beats the rap on appeal
And the cop who can't stop
Shows the kids how to steal

And we all need some light now
We all need some light now
Yes, we all need some light now
Turn on your light
And wash the darkness away

Hey you on the brink
Waiting to fall
To become human surplus
The movie's still shooting
You might still get the roll
And man it's all just a circus

But the clown left town long ago
Maybe he'll come back and give us a show

'Cuz we all need some light now
We all need some light now
Yes, we all need some light now
Turn on your light and wash the darkness away

We all need some light now
We all need some light now
Yes, we all need some light now
We all need some light now now
Yes, we all need some light now
Turn on your light and wash the darkness away


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 11, 2008)

Minnie Ripperton - Inside My Love


----------



## cold comfort (Jun 11, 2008)

sweet mercy. i cannot get enough of *Kleerup's Until We Bleed feat. the fucking wonderful Lykke Li *(who I ALSO cannot get enough of right now). 

The particular version of the song that I'm hooked to is _*Mikael's Cello Version*_.

Recommended to anyone diggin' that mellow, pretty indie stuff.

Listen to it HERE.


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm listening to/watching the Daily Show


----------



## frankman (Jun 13, 2008)

Today is all about the Slackers, because I came back from the hospital only yesterday, and the Slackers never fail to cheer me up.

The songs that are going to do the trick:
- Keep it simple
- What went wrong
- Wanted (dead or alive)
- Wasted days


----------



## frankman (Jun 13, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Time for a ride into the 80s.....



The eighties are something I enjoy mightily:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Uu6MDdxBork
Tubeway Army - Are friends Electric?

and because things only get better with a ukelele...
http://youtube.com/watch?v=HAOWKs4dcPE


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 13, 2008)

As - Stevie Wonder


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 13, 2008)

*Sly & the Family Stone - "Loose Booty" * 

I have it on repeat  One of the funkiest jams of all times! Of course all of you 80s children might recognize this song best as the record that _The Beastie Boys_ sampled for their song _"Shadrack"_ off the _Paul's Boutique_ album. 
_
"Shadrack, Meshack, Abednego... 
Shadrack, Meshack, Abednego... "_


----------



## Amatrix (Jun 13, 2008)

Smile by Lily Allen

:happy:


----------



## The Fez (Jun 13, 2008)

Jesus He Knows Me - Genesis

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTrYE4a1BmE

can't beat a bit of nostalgia


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jun 14, 2008)

Craig David ft Bob Sinclair - Hot Stuff (world hold on remix ) 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=nkroWMP_aMg

enjoy


----------



## WildFox500 (Jun 14, 2008)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> The album "11:11" by Regina Spektor.



Regina Spektor makes me happy inside. Soviet Kitsch is an amazing album. Of course, all of her albums are amazing.

I'm listening to Chocolate Jesus by Tom Waits.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I just flipped through the radio stations we get through our satellite dish (which we really only use for TV)... and there's an ALL ELVIS station!  So I'm listenin' to tha King! 

Brenda


----------



## Isa (Jun 15, 2008)

Solomon Burke - Live at the House of Blues

The big man is really jaming on this one.


----------



## Amatrix (Jun 16, 2008)

My Ruin
Made To Measure...
great song about how your born one way and you can be whatever you want... but you should love yourself no matter what...
because everyone is not the same
and its metal.


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 18, 2008)

The Flaming Lips



Great weird music to listen to at almost 2 AM when you're stressed and packing. LOL


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 21, 2008)

Max Graham- Space Disco 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T98Vn44noGk



</Choon>


Oh and now a remix of a fave classic.....


Deep Dish vs Shandi - He's a Dream

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-i79dJQ8MYk


----------



## Wild Zero (Jun 21, 2008)

Bad Brains-_Bad Brains_

simultaneously my favorite EP and least favorite LP of all time.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 21, 2008)

Had to start youtubing again.....:doh:


Flashdance- Imagination
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtNQX_rMXUA&feature=related


Flashdance- Manhunt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QueHsXoLPOk

Just try to tell me Cynthia Rhodes wasn't badder than hell doing that dance.....


----------



## Amatrix (Jun 25, 2008)

Madness -Alanis Morrisette


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 25, 2008)

The Last Shadow Puppets - Standing Next to Me


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 25, 2008)

I downloaded this on iTunes the other day and can't stop replaying it over and over again. Weezer "Perfect Situation" seems to be my perfect song for the moment.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=pK2GaqqKAqo


----------



## The Fez (Jun 25, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbRom1Rz8OA

He'll save children, but not the British children


----------



## Amatrix (Jun 25, 2008)

Hungry Lucy's remix of How To Kill A King
:wubu:
dang... i <3 this band so much.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 27, 2008)

I was in the mood for Marilyn again....


Marilyn Manson - Spade
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kif-G_4B28


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jun 28, 2008)

Al Green's newest CD. I love it!!


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 28, 2008)

Talib Kweli and Mos Def. Two of the illest!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rx5aVI2zsFE


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 28, 2008)

(If you don't like bugs, don't watch.) This song is amazing. Bands should not be allowed to be this good.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qc98u-eGzlc


----------



## MattB (Jun 29, 2008)

Raveonettes- "Lust Lust Lust"...they transcend so many styles it's ridiculous. Check out their "Pretty in Black" CD too...


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 1, 2008)

MattB said:


> Raveonettes- "Lust Lust Lust"...they transcend so many styles it's ridiculous. Check out their "Pretty in Black" CD too...



ZOMG
i say them in NYC once. amazing live show.
i love that sound...

*props*

im listening to L7's shit list.


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 1, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> (If you don't like bugs, don't watch.) This song is amazing. Bands should not be allowed to be this good.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qc98u-eGzlc



you always pick the good ones...


i kinda liked the video too.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 1, 2008)

Evil Army-_Evil Army_

The more recent Memphis one, not the Poles.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 1, 2008)

*Notorious B.I.G. *







*1972-1997 

R.I.P. *
​


----------



## Deemondess (Jul 1, 2008)

I am listening to the Corrs singing everybody hurts its really good 

Dee


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 2, 2008)

Amour Amour
By Rammstein


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 2, 2008)

I've been listening to the album Colors by *Between The Buried And Me* quite regularly since I saw them live. I find it to be completely satisfying, both musically and conceptually.


----------



## cold comfort (Jul 6, 2008)

i have been on the most ridiculous of *rilo kiley* kicks that i can recall in recent years...

they've been a fairly large force as far as indie rock bands with a female-lead go, but if you're not familiar, you've got to give them a listen:

and the talkin' leads to touchin' 
and the touchin' leads to sex
and then there is no mystery left.

and more specifically, one of my favorite tunes from them:

it's the slooow fade of love.


----------



## MattB (Jul 7, 2008)

Right now...the Kinks "Village Green Preservation Society" CD. Great summertime music, but first thing this morning I had to listen to SSD to get going...I still love old school hardcore punk...


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> you always pick the good ones...
> 
> 
> i kinda liked the video too.



Thank you, my dear. Gotta love a woman with good taste.:smitten:


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jul 7, 2008)

A little ole skool this morning. Never mind the bullocks-Sex pistols. woo hoo.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 7, 2008)

Save Tonight by Eagle Eye Cherry .....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 7, 2008)

Nickelback - How You Remind Me 



"are we having fun yet...."


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jul 7, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Nickelback - How You Remind Me
> 
> 
> 
> "are we having fun yet...."



I love that song!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 7, 2008)

jewels_mystery said:


> I love that song!!!



Me, too! 

Now I'm on "I Can't Love You Anymore" by Oleander


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 7, 2008)

_Seattle_ -Public Image LTD.

-Rusty


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 8, 2008)

The Pixies- Where Is MY Mind.

Good song and an awesome band to see live too.
was very lucky to see them in a very private acoustic show they did for a radio station.


----------



## knottyknicky (Jul 8, 2008)

Public Image Ltd: Metal Box


Awwww shiiiit.


----------



## knottyknicky (Jul 8, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> _Seattle_ -Public Image LTD.
> 
> -Rusty





WOAH. 

Crazy.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 8, 2008)

Mark Lanegan.


The fact my boyfriend is scared of him is an added bonus.


----------



## knottyknicky (Jul 8, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Mark Lanegan.
> 
> 
> The fact my boyfriend is scared of him is an added bonus.





How'd I guess?


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 10, 2008)

Boris-_Smile_ (Diwphalanx, 2008)


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 17, 2008)

David Gray-White Ladder

the perfect album to listen to while you're easing into your day


----------



## Mishty (Jul 17, 2008)

Ottis Redding - _Greatest Hits_

Jesus he was one in ah million....


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jul 17, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> Ottis Redding - _Greatest Hits_
> 
> Jesus he was one in ah million....



I have this cd also. I love it!! Amazing voice.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 17, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> Ottis Redding - _Greatest Hits_
> 
> Jesus he was one in ah million....



Amazing how much of an impact someone so gifted who passed so young could have, even to this day.... RIP Otis.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 17, 2008)

At this precise moment, Caribou- Hello Hammerheads


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 18, 2008)

Tori Amos - Precious Things


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLL6ON18vGI


----------



## saintbeatrice (Jul 19, 2008)

oh man i am addicted to new wave and shoegaze

Pet Shop Boys
Naked Eyes
The Cure
The Sugarcubes
Crowded House
Mr. Mister
The Cars
The Lightning Seeds
Taco
Talking Heads
Depache Mode
My Bloody Valentine
The Jesus and Mary Chain
Chapterhouse
Elvis Costello
Billy Idol

god i wish i had a time machine, i really don't fit in with this generation of music.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

Right now I am listening to Radio Hits of the 70's 


It Never Rains In Southern California	- Albert Hammond	
My Maria	- B.W. Stevenson	
Playground In My Mind - Clint Holmes	
Please Come to Boston - Dave Loggins	
You're Only Lonely - J.D. Souther	
I Can See Clearly Now - Johnny Nash	
Stir It Up - Johnny Nash	
Brandy (You're a Fine Girl) - Looking Glass	
Amie - Pure Prairie League	
Life Is a Rock (But the Radio Rolled Me) - Reunion	
Seasons In the Sun - Terry Jacks	
Turn the Beat Around - Vicki Sue Robinson	
Magnet and Steel - Walter Egan 
Afternoon Delight - Starland Vocal Band 
Dream Weaver - Gary Wright 
Midnight at the Oasis - Maria Muldaur 
The Night Chicago Died - Paper Lace	
The Candy Man - Sammy Davis Jr. & Mike Curb Congregation	
Convoy - C.W. McCall 
I'd Like to Teach the World to Sing (In Perfect Harmony) - The New Seekers 
The Most Beautiful Girl - Charlie Rich


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 19, 2008)

LL Cool J- Mama said Knock You Out

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7l250E5uM4


----------



## Lifter (Jul 20, 2008)

Goldfrapp - ooh la la

http://youtube.com/watch?v=3wEzPgXOaHg


----------



## panhype (Jul 20, 2008)

Brilliant as well:
Public Image Ltd - Careering


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 23, 2008)

Death Cab - I Will Possess Your Heart

(song of the summer for me, I can't get enough of it)

:bow:


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 24, 2008)

Ron Sexsmith - Exit Strategy of the Soul


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 24, 2008)

sean paul -get busy drum and bass remix.

i admit it is kinda lame. player is on random.


----------



## Kareda (Jul 24, 2008)

Shiny toy guns/ Le Disko


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 24, 2008)

Rufus :wubu:


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 24, 2008)

I think it might have been that someone in chat used the phrase "Was it really only yesterday?"

Rainy Season -- Howard DeVoto

-Rusty


----------



## leighcy (Jul 25, 2008)

Finger Eleven - "Paralyzer"


----------



## LordSheogorath (Jul 25, 2008)

Hearts of Black Science, "Snowfall". Such a great band, with such beautiful music... seriously go look them up, you won't regret it!


----------



## Red (Jul 25, 2008)

How cute is this!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=c2MiyZx8MTY


----------



## MattB (Jul 25, 2008)

The Clash- London Calling

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqO1b-5RsAs


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 25, 2008)

One of the best damn trance songs/remixes ever made....


Oceanlab - Satellite (Markus Schulz Coldharbour remix) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJl5nNAlFCA


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 25, 2008)

Bow Down - Born Of Osiris.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 26, 2008)

Skin Deep - Buddy Guy's new CD


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 27, 2008)

KidneyThieves - Layers


----------



## g-squared (Jul 30, 2008)

one, two - the cool kids

theyre basically my fav. thing in the world right now


----------



## MetalGirl (Jul 30, 2008)

MC Chris Is Dead - MC Chris's new CD.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 30, 2008)

Shannon - Give Me Tonight
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrzX8rIwZUw&feature=related


----------



## Amatrix (Aug 1, 2008)

deftones... digital bath.
i feel like.... more.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 1, 2008)

Bonnie 'Prince' Billy - The Letting Go


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Aug 1, 2008)

my new fergie cd


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 1, 2008)

Katy Perry on youtube, because annoyingly, you can't get any of her music over here..


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm listening to a mix of The Shivers, Damien Rice, and Danny Schmidt.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 1, 2008)

Terrence Trent D'arby - Sign Your Name


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 2, 2008)

I just noticed the CD I'm listening to, "the voluptulist" by New Blockaders, Thurston Moore and Jim O'Rourke is kinda on topic for Dimensions. The only liner notes inside the booklet/foldout thingie read:

_"voluptulist - one who is 'moved' by voluptulous (sic) women, rubenesque, say as well as anything in life which is not unlike such a creation."_

It is _excellent_, blistering noise music.


----------



## Isa (Aug 2, 2008)

Currently listening to the cd Punishing Kiss by Ute Lemper.


----------



## Amatrix (Aug 3, 2008)

spookshow baby, zombie

and 

La-di-da-Di by MSI.

at the same time. 

phone is ringing.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 3, 2008)

Nothing, but the intro to Along the watchtower is stuck in my head right now. Jimi Hendrix for the win kids..... for the win...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 3, 2008)

Stevie Wonder- Higher Ground



and then



Stevie Nicks and Tom Petty- Stop Dragging My Heart Around


----------



## furious styles (Aug 3, 2008)

teargas and plateglass : black triage


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 3, 2008)

a Charo guitar CD. LOVE her guitar playing.


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm listening to Danny Schmidt... he's very chill.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrcitqsuaJM&feature=related

Whispers - And The Beat Goes On

And the beat goes on
Just like my love everlasting
And the beat goes on
Still moving strong on and on

Do you ever wonder
That to win, somebody's got to lose
I might as well get over the blues
Just like fishing in the ocean
There'll always be someone new
You did me wrong 'cos I've been through stormy weather.

And the beat goes on
Just like my love everlasting
And the beat goes on you'd better believe it
Still moving strong on and on

Don't stop for nobody
This time I'll keep my feet on solid ground
Now I understand myself when I'm down
Like the sweet sound of hip music
There'll always be something new
To keep the tables turning
Hey this super song
There'll never be an ending

And the beat goes on
Just like my love everlasting
And the beat goes on
Still moving strong on and on (the beat goes on) on, ...

Get down playing that fee, sure the beat is real
The beat goes on

And the beat goes on, ...


----------



## leighcy (Aug 4, 2008)

"Black is the Color..." by Twilight Singers.

I would so have Greg Dulli's babies. :smitten:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 4, 2008)

Paul Westerberg, _Stereo_


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 6, 2008)

waiting for columbus, live album by little feat


----------



## furious styles (Aug 8, 2008)

lots of blur

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riE-GI0PxnE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdrFpPJgxC4


----------



## leighcy (Aug 8, 2008)

Coldplay - "Viva La Vida"


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 8, 2008)

Feist - The Reminder


----------



## DeniseW (Aug 8, 2008)

Has anyone heard the song by Marvin Sapp called "Never Could Have Made It"??? Oh my God, I'm not into gospel but this song has me testifying. I don't know how to put links in posts but it's on youtube


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 9, 2008)

Calabria by Enur -- good music to get dressed to when you're about to hit the town!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 9, 2008)

Tom Petty- Breakdown
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbG6M28UkFg


----------



## MattB (Aug 11, 2008)

Bauhaus- Hollow Hills

It felt like that kind of day here, it feels like fall...(shudder!!)


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 11, 2008)

Right now I'm listening to the King Diamond album, Abigail. It's metal as fuck


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 12, 2008)

Dirty Vegas - Days Go By


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm listening to a sorta old drum and bass comp called _Planet V_, right now the track "Shrink Wrap" by Ed Rush and Optical. 

But for the last few hours before I got home different imaginary versions of the Byrds' "So You Want to be a Rock 'n Roll Star" have been roaring in my head. :bounce:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 12, 2008)

Let Me See Your Hips Swing - Savage.

I love this song! :]


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 12, 2008)

Yemaya by Chango Leye


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 19, 2008)

Led Zeppelin - II


The soundtrack of my teenage career. I'm totally in the way-back machine right now.


----------



## Happenstance (Aug 20, 2008)

Q and Not U - A Line in the Sand

I found this band half a year ago, and didn't realize until recently how much I enjoyed them. Similar to Portugal. The Man, Fugazi, These Arms Are Snakes. To anyone curious, I recommend the tracks Wonderful People, Soft Pyramids, and Nine Things Everybody Knows.


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm listening to random Israeli music... just to hold on to my trip just a little bit longer.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 20, 2008)

Gym Class Heros- Peace Sign/Index Down

Can't wait for their new album!


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 20, 2008)

kd lang

Hymns of the 49th Parallel


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 20, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> kd lang
> 
> Hymns of the 49th Parallel



I love her voice......


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qFKN68GSDY


and I was surprised to find this remake by her 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0LfwBidqmI&feature=related


----------



## ravfa (Aug 20, 2008)

Clannad - the Banba album. Queued up after that, Traffic - The Low Spark of High Heeled Boys. I'm in a mellow kinda of head this evening.


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 20, 2008)

i CANNOT stop listening toooooo ...


*Adele - Chasing Pavements*


sasha: i meant to say i know why your listening to it
sasha: it kinda fits to your situation
sasha: asking questions
sasha: should you go for something or just give it up as though it may not be worth it
sasha: but i tell ya
sasha: it is
CC: yuuuuuup...
sasha: and there is our dawson's moment for tonight
CC: awww girl. my little motivational speaker.
CC: i need to keep a little pocket sized sasha in my jacket or something.
CC: feelin' down.
CC: bring 'er out
sasha: HAHA
CC: GO FOR IT CC!
CC: THANKS SASHA!
sasha: LOL
CC: do do do dodo doooo
CC: the do do do's symbolize me going for it.
sasha: yay!

and that is why i have listened to this song on repeat about 200 times straight tonight...


----------



## troubadours (Aug 20, 2008)

i have been listening to these two albums back to back pretty much for the past week.










i am very much in love with him, and just got tickets tonight to see him in october.


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 20, 2008)

I Feel Home by O.A.R, just one of those feel good songs that makes you smile. 

Lucky by Seven Mary Three, cause time is all the luck I need.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 20, 2008)

Donavon Frankenreiter pass it around. His newest album that was realesed on tuesday, and i love it.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 21, 2008)

The dark eternal night- dream weaver


----------



## disturbed3131 (Aug 21, 2008)

Battle in the forgotten city-&#26893;&#26494;&#20280;&#22827;


----------



## Mythik (Aug 21, 2008)

Dzihan and Kamien, "Freaks and Icons."

Great downtempo Euro-lounge stuff, with a bit of Eastern European/Turkish stuff thrown in for spice.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 21, 2008)

A bunch of bootleg recording of Jon Brion performing at the old Largo.

If you are interested: Go here, select "videos", select "{jon}".

In case it isn't clear what he is doing. Brion is recording loops of music and building the song one instrument at a time. Love this guy.

By the way, click the {Bic} link. This isn't a great performance or anything, but Bic Runga is an amazing talent. Go to itunes and check her out.


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm listening to Honeybrowne- a Texas country band... they're pretty chill actually.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 21, 2008)

de la soul - buhloone mind state


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 22, 2008)

Steppin' Out by Steel Pulse


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 22, 2008)

Work It Out- Jurassic5


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 22, 2008)

Send Me an Angel - Real Life


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 24, 2008)

JMCGB said:


> Send Me an Angel - Real Life



Fook- what a time to be "out of rep" :doh:

I posted that one in this thread myself before 


Right now- Christina Milan Pop That Thing


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 24, 2008)

Elton John's Tiny Dancer... and the rain outside...


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 24, 2008)

Remember Me - Journey ... Yay Armageddon soundtrack!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 24, 2008)

Dokken- In My Dreams


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 24, 2008)

Seether - Fake It


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 24, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Fook- what a time to be "out of rep" :doh:
> 
> I posted that one in this thread myself before
> 
> ...



Hey thanks! You can thank the wonderful 80's movie RAD for putting that on my radar. Been a fan ever since I saw that movie.


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 24, 2008)

Greg Laswell


----------



## troubadours (Aug 25, 2008)

i can't stop listening to chromeo's "fancy footwork" album.







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=976K3AMQYUA

so good. i think i'm going to see them in october and probably dance so hard i pull something.


----------



## furious styles (Aug 25, 2008)

siouxsie and the banshees, dead meadow, slint, and the wu-tang clan


----------



## Al Diggy (Aug 25, 2008)

das efx, epmd, parliament/funkadelic


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 26, 2008)

Michael Buble -- "A Foggy Day (In London Town)"

....

Just kidding. That guy sucks. Makes Harry Connick Jr. look cool (which is kinda like saying that Sara Jessica Parker makes Uma Thurman look pretty, or that Ann Coulter makes Al Franken look politically astute).

....

Anyway, listening to a Pogues album ("Rum, Sodomy, and the Lash").


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 26, 2008)

Simeon Flick 

http://www.simeonflick.com/ 

I caught this cat at World Cafe Live in Philly last night. Great singer/songwriter from Cali with a killer voice. Check it out.


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 26, 2008)

the Rick Emerson Show. Best show ever.


----------



## yoyoyoyo (Aug 26, 2008)

troubadours said:


> i can't stop listening to chromeo's "fancy footwork" album.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that is an amazing cd, and for some reason it reminds me of the music that was played in the old ninja turtles cartoons. ya know the 90's ones, the better ones.

anyways i can't stop listening to:

*fleet foxes*





*CRS mixtape*


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Aug 26, 2008)

troubadours said:


> i can't stop listening to chromeo's "fancy footwork" album.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Troub, go to www.thesixtyone.com - Chromeo has a whole bunch of songs up with some kickin' remixes too. Check out the "Bonafide Lovin' (LA Riots Remix) for something you'll be dancing all night to.

I wish I hadn't sold my turntables. 

Chromeo - Bonafide Lovin' (LA Riots Remix)


----------



## yoyoyoyo (Aug 26, 2008)

troubadours said:


> i can't stop listening to chromeo's "fancy footwork" album.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



solid cd. it reminds me of the music in the TMNT cartoon from my youth.

newyz what im listening to:

fleet foxes





CRS mixtape


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 26, 2008)

Felt a bit down this afternoon, dialed up a bunch of Curtis Mayfield. Getting my groove on always makes me feel better, oh yeah.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 27, 2008)

listining to my little feat station on pandora.com


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 27, 2008)

I love pandora!! I was just listening to my playradioplay! station but now I'm listening to my Jack's Mannequinn station.


----------



## Les Toil (Aug 27, 2008)

troubadours said:


>



Greatest cover I have seen in YEARS!


----------



## Les Toil (Aug 27, 2008)

Here's a few songs you simply can't go wrong with. 

Amsterdam----Peter, Bjorn & John
My Mistakes Were Made For YouThe Last Shadow Puppets
Kids-MGMT
YouAtmosphere
Time To PretendMGMT
Paper PlanesM.I.A.
The Chills---Peter, Bjorn & John

And the most irresistable song of the year deserves it's own post (see below).


----------



## Les Toil (Aug 27, 2008)

Yep...it's *Electric Feel* by *MGMT* and I just discovered their video for it. It's so fresh that it's _col' dooky dumb!_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtUI5MC9tVM


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 28, 2008)

Lovely Day by Bill Withers


----------



## furious styles (Aug 28, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxqUHp4YFL4

it has come to our attention that a mysterious force is loose somewhere in outer space.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94n5bv8fZN8

bless my soul!


----------



## troubadours (Aug 31, 2008)

yoyoyoyo said:


> solid cd. it reminds me of the music in the TMNT cartoon from my youth.
> 
> newyz what im listening to:
> 
> ...



fleet foxxessss <3



Les Toil said:


> Here's a few songs you simply can't go wrong with.
> 
> Amsterdam----Peter, Bjorn & John
> My Mistakes Were Made For YouThe Last Shadow Puppets
> ...



AWESOME LIST. and yes, ELECTRIC FEEL FTW.


----------



## yoyoyoyo (Sep 1, 2008)

i needed to add some more things.

ra ra riot






mogwai






and i cannot wait for the new kings of leon. well i can, and i will, but impatiently.

troubular, whats your fav. fleet foxes song?

mine would have to be ragged wood.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 1, 2008)

This 





and


That






and a lil bit of...


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Sep 1, 2008)

The Best of the Doors: LA Woman :smitten:


----------



## Wild Zero (Sep 1, 2008)

I've listened to virtually nothing but these three releases over the past few days.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm listening to "Wagon Wheel" by Old Crow Medicine Show... it's such a chill song when it's played on an acoustic guitar.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 1, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I'm listening to "Wagon Wheel" by Old Crow Medicine Show... it's such a chill song when it's played on an acoustic guitar.



So rock me mama like a wagon wheel
Rock me mama anyway you feel
Heeeeey mama rock me


God I love that song!


----------



## furious styles (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## JiminOR (Sep 3, 2008)

Death Magnetic

Seriously guys, they're back. I am soooo buying this when it hits stores.

St. What?


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Amatrix (Sep 4, 2008)

Hole's- Jennifers Body


----------



## snuffy2000 (Sep 4, 2008)

It's ok to rock out at any hour of the night :happy:

Primer 55 - Loose


----------



## MattB (Sep 4, 2008)

The Fratellis- Chelsea Dagger

Insanely catchy band.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 4, 2008)

Bob Schneider


----------



## furious styles (Sep 5, 2008)

fucking amaaaaaaazing


----------



## speakeasy (Sep 5, 2008)

Beat Happening-"Untamed"


----------



## knottyknicky (Sep 5, 2008)

Glass Candy: Beatbox Tour CD


----------



## furious styles (Sep 6, 2008)




----------



## yoyoyoyo (Sep 6, 2008)

knottyknicky said:


> Glass Candy: Beatbox Tour CD




ummm imma need to get this from you asap.  thanks.


----------



## runnerman (Sep 7, 2008)

Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? -- Chicago (Transit Authority)


----------



## pinklipsandfathips (Sep 7, 2008)

Dream A Little Dream Of Me- sung by Mama Cass (of the Mamas and the Papas)


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 7, 2008)

Keep on Smilin' by Wet Willie


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 7, 2008)

pinklipsandfathips said:


> Dream A Little Dream Of Me- sung by Mama Cass (of the Mamas and the Papas)



You inspired me to look this one up 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wI6uAOHzvo


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 7, 2008)

Here's To The Night- Eve6


a very nostaligic song... makes me think of middle and high school...


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 8, 2008)

Let's Stay Together - Al Green, damn, what a great song.


----------



## Wild Zero (Sep 8, 2008)

Earth-Earth 2


----------



## lalatx (Sep 8, 2008)

Waves and the Both of Us- Charlotte Sometimes... really cute song 

I want the moon and the stars
I want the whole nine yards
I want your hands on my hips
I want you kissing my lips

I want the moon and the stars
I want the whole nine yards
I take off your shirt
You pull up my skirt

But I can't wait forever, boy

And the moon and the stars
And the look in your eyes
Better find it's way, into me
And your skin
On my skin
The bones that we're in
Better slide your way into me

I want the moon and the stars
I want the whole nine yards
I want your hands on my waist
There's no need to wait

I want the dance of the air
Run your hands through my hair
Releasing your breath
As I undress....


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 8, 2008)

Corinne Bailey Rae


definitely a chill way to start a Monday morning


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 8, 2008)

Posted it before but it's one of my faves so I can't help it....

Ladyfingers- Luscious Jackson
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HGHnEN3eOg

If you need me to be sweet
then I can give you what you need
'cause I know you never came first baby
I'm so tired of my guns and my vanity
I'd like to trade them in for some sanity
and I know it didn't come too easy
It didn't come easy to me either
from the freezer to believer in love

Well I got ladyfingers baby
I got kidgloves
baby I got heart

I bet you didn't know that I could treat you right
that underneath the armor
there's another girl
she's standing with a suitcase
ready to run
in case you're wondering
why she's so quick to come and go
why she's so quick to come and go
she might be new, she might be old
she might be scared as hell
she might not be so bold
she might not be so bold


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 9, 2008)

Charlotte Sometimes (thanks to lalatx for posting lyrics earlier- definitely one of my new fav bands )


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 9, 2008)

No Children, by the Mountain Goats. Excellent.


----------



## corbinFA (Sep 9, 2008)

Soldier Jane by Beck.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 9, 2008)

Blink 182....

makes me feel like I'm in high school again 


lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 9, 2008)

Seal- Kiss from a rose

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ateQQc-AgEM

Quantic and Nickodemus- Mi swing es tropical
(Sounds unfamiliar, but you've heard the song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAOinEa9s1I )


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 9, 2008)

El Alem Alah by Amr Diab


----------



## lalatx (Sep 10, 2008)

This song has been stuck in my head for 2 days. 

Ida Maria- I Like You So Much Better When Your Naked


----------



## chublover350 (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 10, 2008)

very smooth and soulful jazz flute.....






http://cdbaby.com/cd/ragan2


----------



## southernfa (Sep 11, 2008)

Spem in Allium by Thomas Tallis. 40 part Elizabethan harmony, uplifting, calming and deeply humbling. Sublime.


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 11, 2008)

Everything's good by Phoenix Williams


----------



## runningman (Sep 11, 2008)

'two steps twice' has gotta be my fave track

And I'm going to see them live on Sept 28th.  Can't wait.


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 11, 2008)

I am currently listening to a mixtape I made on my stereo...the computers' audio is faulty atm,so I don't have much of an option.

Cradle Of Filth-Dirge Inferno  :bounce:


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 12, 2008)

"Bad Things" by Jace Everett... it just sounds sorta gritty and sexy. lol


It's the song used in the opening of True Blood, which is probably one of my new fav shows.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 12, 2008)

Disturbed the sickness
just got done with Crux Shadows Immortal


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 14, 2008)

Breakin' me--Jonny Lang


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 14, 2008)

Miss You - Rolling Stones

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qljSuSX1Na0


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 14, 2008)

Where I stood-Missy Higgins


----------



## phatfatgirl (Sep 14, 2008)

chublover350 said:


>



Wow, I just downloaded all 4 albums by Killswitch Engage. Loving em by the way! But by far my fave song is A Bid Farewell.


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 14, 2008)

My Fair, My Dark by Ida


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 14, 2008)

Joss Stone


The girl can freakin sing.


----------



## Amatrix (Sep 17, 2008)

Type O Negative- My Girlfriends Girlfriend
and Carnifex's -The Nature Of Depravity, alive band i am going to see in less then a month


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 17, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> "Bad Things" by Jace Everett... it just sounds sorta gritty and sexy. lol
> 
> 
> It's the song used in the opening of True Blood, which is probably one of my new fav shows.


*

AS USUAL I Am outta rep LOLOL...but I LOVE TRUE BLOOOOOOOOOD[/B] :kiss2:*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 17, 2008)

*I have been listening to OLD talking heads......i made a new playlist..and yesterday and the last few times I went hiking..it was pretty UPLIFTING and fun....

How is that as brain dead as I am at my ripe age...i still remember every word to every song......30 years later?????* 

View attachment takling heads.jpg


View attachment talking heads.jpg


View attachment talkingheads.jpg


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm listening to a Jack Johnson-inspired playlist right now.

I'm sort of digging the new Genius feature on iTunes... but I've only tried it out twice.


HDANGEL- Bill = soooo intense and sexy. It's riduclous. LOL. I love his Southern twang too.


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm listening to Queens of the Stone Age, some tracks I found that were recorded for the last album but were left off of it. They're pretty damn good, I think I prefer these to some of what actually made it on the album.


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 17, 2008)

Off the mp3 player: Toca'a Miracle by Fragma.*
Off the radio (satellite): Blind by Hercules and Love Affair. This track reminds me a bit of Spandau Ballet -- yes, I'm _that_ old. *sigh*

*Linked video is not the nearly-instrumental mix I have though.
-Rusty


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi,still on that mixtape.
Now it's playing 'Carnal Leftovers'-Entombed.


----------



## Amatrix (Sep 18, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> Hi,still on that mixtape.
> Now it's playing 'Carnal Leftovers'-Entombed.



love Entombed!
I have Bury Your Dead- Hands To Hide The Shame


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Awesome! I need to get more of their music,I've only got 'Left Hand Path'.


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 18, 2008)

The Rick Emerson Show. He's about to interview Rowdy Roddy Piper. I've never been a wrasslin fan, but I've always been a big Piper fan. This is gonna be great!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Sep 18, 2008)

currently in the car - "Time" by ELO


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 19, 2008)

Lo Mein by Georgia Anne Muldrow


...she is DA TRUF!!!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

*just went hiking and listened to the entire

COLDPLAY - VIVA LA VIDA

I don't think I will tire of it..or any of their other music for that matter*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 19, 2008)

Holy fook...I love Sarah McLachlan.....and Gabriel & Dresdan....so I have no choice but to love this song 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGoPlgq_r7g&feature=related





"Fallen" 

Heaven bent to take my hand
And lead me through the fire
Be the long awaited answer
To a long and painful fight

Truth be told I've tried my best
But somewhere along the way
I got caught up in all there was to offer
And the cost was so much more than I could bear

Though I've tried, I've fallen...
I have sunk so low
I have messed up
Better I should know
So don't come round here
And tell me I told you so...

We all begin with good intent
Love was raw and young
We believed that we could change ourselves
The past could be undone
But we carry on our backs the burden
Time always reveals
The lonely light of morning
The wound that would not heal
It's the bitter taste of losing everything
That I have held so dear.

I've fallen...
I have sunk so low
I have messed up
Better I should know
So don't come round here
And tell me I told you so...

Heaven bent to take my hand
Nowhere left to turn
I'm lost to those I thought were friends
To everyone I know
Oh they turned their heads embarassed
Pretend that they don't see
But it's one missed step
You'll slip before you know it
And there doesn't seem a way to be redeemed

Though I've tried, I've fallen...
I have sunk so low
I have messed up
Better I should know
So don't come round here
And tell me I told you so...


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 20, 2008)

A Perfect Circle - Thirteenth Step


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 20, 2008)

The Shivers


Great lazy day music.


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm listening only to concert videos on Netflix while I work. 

So far, I've played Roy Orbison Live in Australia (73) and I'm currently playing Joe Cocker: Live. The Cream Farewell Concert is next....then we'll see what happens.


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 21, 2008)

Im listening to Heather Headley. She sings like heaven.


----------



## Filly (Sep 21, 2008)

Groove Armada - Fireside Favourite

fitting my mood right now


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2008)

Jason Mraz


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

American Head Charge-Never Get Caught \m/  \m/


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Classic R.E.M. (Murmur and Document) albums ...


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 21, 2008)

Right now I am listening to my sister and bor-in-law arguing in the next room tee hee hee


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Sep 21, 2008)

Dust by Bella Morte, it may just be one of the saddest songs ever


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2008)

Old school Mariah Carey. LOL- think mid to late 90s, pre-breakdown.


----------



## lalatx (Sep 21, 2008)

Cake - Love You Madly 

I don't want to wonder
If this is a blunder
I don't want to worry whether
We're gonna stay together
'Till we die

I don't want to jump in
Unless this music's thumping
All the dishes rattle in the cupboards
When the elephants arrive

(Chorus)
I want to love you madly
I want to love you now
I want to love you madly, way
I want to love you, love you
Love you madly

I don't want to fake it
I just want to make it
The ornaments look pretty
But they're pulling down the branches
Of the Tree

I don't want to think about it
I don't want to talk about it
When I kiss your lips
I want to sink down to the bottom
Of the sea

(Repeat Chorus)

I don't want to hold back
I don't want to slip down
I don't want to think back to the one thing that I know I
Should have done

I don't want to doubt you
Know everything about you
I don't want to sit across the table from you
Wishing I could run

(Repeat Chorus)


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Sep 21, 2008)

Who Spilt My Beer by The Adicts, just an all around fun song


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 22, 2008)

Tim Buckley, "Dolphins"


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 22, 2008)

some song just popped up in my head .... in my home so quiet .......


some oldies song .... "How can I be sure in a world that's constantly changing ... " ---- that's all I know .....


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 22, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> some song just popped up in my head .... in my home so quiet .......
> 
> 
> some oldies song .... "How can I be sure in a world that's constantly changing ... " ---- that's all I know .....



It's the Rascals (aka Young Rascals), "How Can I Be Sure?"


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 22, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> It's the Rascals (aka Young Rascals), "How Can I Be Sure?"



Thanks.


----------



## Amatrix (Sep 22, 2008)

Jezebel by Acid Bath


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 22, 2008)

A playlist with Bob Schneider, John Mayer, Kate Voegle, Damien Rice, Augustana, Jack Johnson, Rachel Yamagata, and a few more people.


It's very chill and perfect for the nap I'm anticipating. LOL


----------



## MattB (Sep 22, 2008)

Waterloo Sunset by the Kinks, an almost perfect pop song...but I am biased 'cause I do love the Kinks...


----------



## furious styles (Sep 22, 2008)

ambient music ... and sage francis


----------



## lalatx (Sep 22, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> A playlist with Bob Schneider, John Mayer, Kate Voegle, Damien Rice, Augustana, Jack Johnson, Rachel Yamagata, and a few more people.
> 
> 
> It's very chill and perfect for the nap I'm anticipating. LOL




I love all of the above and I spent a good chunk of the day listening to a few of these.


----------



## intraultra (Sep 22, 2008)

Saw them last night...I always get more obsessed after I see a band live (that is good), so I've been listening all day.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Little Feat - SPanish moon....they are playing in DC in a few weeks..and my favorite local band that tours college citys is OPENING*


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 23, 2008)

Super Sharp Shooter-The Ganja Kru
Drum and Bass...can't get enough of it!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 23, 2008)

Jazmine Sullivan (her new album, Fearless) - My foolish heart


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 23, 2008)

"Ballad of Jerry Curlan," Angry Samoans


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 24, 2008)

Things Are Lookin Up- Marc Broussard


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 27, 2008)

Live So Fast (extended club version) -- Heaven 17 (youtube link)

Got to this one by way of trying to figure out Surlysomething's user title (I know it's from a Tears for Fears song but can't recall anything but that line and a few notes, darnit!) Anyhow, other than that I liked this back in the day, the video is of a turntable playing the record. Which brings to mind that it's so much easier these days to listen to a particular song if you want to. 
Back then (pre-CDs, but to a certain extent even well into the early years of CDs) if you wanted to hear a specific song, you'd have to 

wait for it to come around on the radio
find the record in your collection and then put the needle on the right spot on the groove
find the cassette it was on, pick the right side, and fast-wind to the right track (later models had the ability to jump to the next blank space on the tape)
find the CD in your collection, load it in the player, and jump to the correct track number
Now, of course, it's as easy as searching your media player (or perhaps hitting youtube or the filesharing service of your choice).

-Rusty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 28, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1x1oaRInwM&feature=related

"Detective"

Peek in, sneak about
peek in, sneak about
your broken hearted detective

hey girl save the liar
can't you see his pants on fire
hey girl, save the liar
can't you see his pants on fire

my back it hurts again
it aches like history
cottonmouth and all lit up
your smiling back at me, but

I feel you must have failed me
once again you've let me down
my confidence below my knees
now I need to find you out

[Chorus:]
Peek in, sneak about
I'm gonna snoop and call you out
I've caught you, you're hands are red
Now I'm your broken hearted detective

Hey, hey hey

Hey lover why the gun?
Hold on I'm almost there
It's too late you've killed the trust
Don't act so unaware

Why are you so destructive?
Do you realize what you've done?
you can't bring it back to life now
What are you running from?

[Chorus]

I don't like the way it feels
I just want you to be real

Hey girl, save the liar
Can't you see his pants on fire?
Hey girl, save the liar
Can't you see his pants on fire?

I'm rummaging through your closet
Imagining all the worst thoughts

[Chorus x2]

Peek in, peek in
Peek in, peek in
Peek in, sneak about
I'm gonna snoop and call you out
I've caught you, you're hands are red
Now I'm you're brokenhearted detective


Which leads me to this one....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ygqew4RxIg8



Take this pink ribbon off my eyes
I'm exposed
And it's no big surprise
Don't you think I know
Exactly where I stand
This world is forcing me
To hold your hand

'Cause I'm just a girl, little ol' me
Don't let me out of your sight
I'm just a girl, all pretty and petite
So don't let me have any rights
Oh ... I've had it up to here!

The moment that I step outside
So many reasons
For me to run and hide
I can't do the little things
I hold so dear
'Cause it's all those little things
That I fear

'Cause I'm just a girl
I'd rather not be
'Cause they won't let me drive
Late at night
I'm just a girl

Guess I'm some kind of freak
'Cause they all sit and stare
With their eyes
I'm just a girl
Take a good look at me
Just your typical prototype
Oh... I've had it up to here I
Oh... am I making myself clear?

I'm just a girl
I'm just a girl
In the world...
That's all that you'll let me be!

I'm just a girl, living in captivity
Your rule of thumb
Makes me worry some
I'm just a girl, what's my destiny?
What I've succumbed to
Is making me numb
I'm just a girl ... my apologies
What I've become is so burdensome
I'm just a girl, lucky me
Twiddle-dum there's no comparison

Oh...I've had it up to!
Oh...I've had it up to!
Oh...I've had it up to here


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 28, 2008)

Anyone Else But You- The Moldy Peaches...constantly...for days....


----------



## adriantcu (Sep 28, 2008)

Maps..by the yeah yeah yeahs....

Yay for great songs discovered through rock band 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYJjHCZN46U


----------



## Amatrix (Sep 29, 2008)

I am re-watching the presidential debate from Friday.


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 29, 2008)

Closer-Josh Groban
"You Raise me up" sometimes moves me to tears.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 29, 2008)

"I'll Take You There"- The Staple Singers




goofy girl said:


> Anyone Else But You- The Moldy Peaches...constantly...for days....



Love that song- it's too cute! And the whole Juno soundtrack. LOL


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2008)

Napalm Death-Puritanical Punishment Beating (_from 2006 album 'Smear Campaign')_


----------



## MetalGirl (Sep 29, 2008)

Right now, a whole lot of Metallica. Soon, I'm going to see them live for the first time in my life.


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2008)

That sounds awesome! Have a great time!


----------



## steely (Sep 29, 2008)

Fountain of Sorrow~Jackson Browne


----------



## QueenB (Sep 29, 2008)

i've been mostly listening to an amazing mix that my loving bf made :wubu:

consists of some real ill shit: 
alias
sage francis
el-p
brian eno
the RZA

etc. 

:happy:


----------



## Wild Zero (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## lalatx (Sep 30, 2008)

Framing Hanley- Lollipop (cover)

-I hate the original but I love this cover.... plus the singer is hot


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## SMA413 (Oct 1, 2008)

Let It Rock - Kevin Rudolf


----------



## southernfa (Oct 1, 2008)

Well, I thought I was listening to "Werewolves of London" by Warren Zevon and then I thought it was "Sweet Home Alabama" by Lynryd Skynrd and then it sounded like the Werewolves again.
Turns out it was "All Summer Long" by Kid Rock and is a remix of both Werewolves and Alabama which is pretty much sacrilege to a fossil from the '70's but for sacrilege, it wasn't half bad...
And who the hell is Kid Rock anyhow?


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 1, 2008)

southernfa said:


> Well, I thought I was listening to "Werewolves of London" by Warren Zevon and then I thought it was "Sweet Home Alabama" by Lynryd Skynrd and then it sounded like the Werewolves again.
> Turns out it was "All Summer Long" by Kid Rock and is a remix of both Werewolves and Alabama which is pretty much sacrilege to a fossil from the '70's but for sacrilege, it wasn't half bad...
> And who the hell is Kid Rock anyhow?


I had the exact same reaction the first time I heard this song...loved listening to it. Assuming your question wasn't tongue-in-cheek (if it was, ignore the following ), Kid Rock is mostly known for his marriage to Pamela Anderson and his over-played duet with Sheryl Crow, "Picture"...one that was pretty catchy to begin with but now is mostly only heard badly-sung at karaoke. He's classified as a "rock-rap" artist, and I've liked some of his songs, but he's never really interested me much before. His new album isn't half-bad, though.


----------



## JiminOR (Oct 1, 2008)

As far as Kid Rock goes, he started out as a hip hop artist with a poor white trash outlook. But as he's gotten older he's started to incorporate elements from metal, classic rock, southern rock, and country into his music. He initially came to attention in the late 90's during the nu metal phase (a genre of music that mixes hip hop and metal) and that was the height of his popularity. He's not nearly as popular as he was about 7 or 8 years ago, but he still manages to sell pretty well. I've always really liked his music personally.


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 1, 2008)

Nobuo Uematsu-One Winged Angel (Sephiroth's Theme from _"Final Fantasy VII"_)




Damn,I'm such a geek...


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 2, 2008)

Joss Stone - The Soul Sessions

You're a dirty, dirty man.


----------



## Sirkaril (Oct 2, 2008)

Nine Inch Nails - The hand that feeds.


----------



## steely (Oct 2, 2008)

Big Head Todd and the Monsters~Sister Sweetly


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 2, 2008)

Knockin' on Heaven's Door- Bob Dylan & Tom Petty


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 2, 2008)

I just added to my media collection today with an official copy of Wicked (my burned copy from my brother got scratched too badly)....

... and another Harry Connick Album. I'm hopeless. LoL


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 3, 2008)

Kings of Leon - Sex on Fire


----------



## g-squared (Oct 3, 2008)

ive been listening to a ton of stuff, a lot of afroman and andre nickatina most recently though. Ive got a playlist of like 120 songs that anyone can check out, mostly hip hop and rock but its definitely worth at least looking through.

http://www.playlist.com/user/31893688/view


----------



## StellaMaris (Oct 3, 2008)

VNV Nation ~ Beloved


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 4, 2008)

"See a Little Light," Bob Mould


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 4, 2008)

"Perfect Day," Lou Reed


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 4, 2008)

"Controversy Between," Front 242


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 4, 2008)

"Laugh the World Away," Mission of Burma


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 4, 2008)

"Vermillion" Slipknot :eat2:


----------



## StellaMaris (Oct 4, 2008)

Morrissey ~ Irish Blood, English Heart


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Oct 4, 2008)

Current 93 - Of Ruine or Some Blazing Starre







Between the Buried and Me - Colors






The Misfits - Earth A.D.






Christian Death - Only Theatre of Pain


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh and I can't stop listening to Eluvium - An Accidental Memory in the Case of Death. Great stuff.


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 4, 2008)

Splatterhouse-In The Swamps You Rot

_Goregrind/Thrash/Death Metal band from Oregon._

I'm getting an album of theirs soon.


----------



## intraultra (Oct 4, 2008)

deerhoof "fresh born"


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 4, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Heart- Magic Man
> 
> 
> "but try to understand, try to understand, oooooooooooohhhhhhhh, try, try, try to understand he's a magic man"



A magic warrior? 



I'm listening to "Teatro," by La Lupe

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-WAxtryjyo&feature=related


----------



## mejix (Oct 5, 2008)

_"teatro, lo tuyo es puro teatro..."_


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 5, 2008)

The Rocket Summer... I can't decide if I like them or not yet


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 5, 2008)

SOS Band- Take Your Time (Do It Right)


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm listening to the theme from 'Blade Runner'. I thought it was strange having a sci-fi movie theme on a horror themed album,but,whatever.


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 5, 2008)

As Tall As Lions

I can only listen to them for a little bit before they make me want to jump off a bridge. LOL


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 5, 2008)

I've got a few songs like that as well-being a metalhead has its downsides...


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 6, 2008)

Coldplay - Strawberry Swing


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 6, 2008)

The Eve Of The War (The War Of The Worlds)-Jeff Wayne


I love this album-brilliantly done,and still retains its' listenability to this day.Marvellous artwork as well.


----------



## JiminOR (Oct 6, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> The Eve Of The War (The War Of The Worlds)-Jeff Wayne
> 
> 
> I love this album-brilliantly done,and still retains its' listenability to this day.Marvellous artwork as well.


 
Oh god yes, I discovered this album last year, it's been a while since I had a listen, I think I will listen to it posthaste! Great album though. 

Thank you. My afternoon just got a whole lot better because of your post.

edit - Eve of the War - Jeff Wayne


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 6, 2008)

JiminOR said:


> Oh god yes, I discovered this album last year, it's been a while since I had a listen, I think I will listen to it posthaste! Great album though.
> 
> Thank you. My afternoon just got a whole lot better because of your post.
> 
> edit - Eve of the War - Jeff Wayne




You're very welcome,JiminOR.


----------



## troubadours (Oct 7, 2008)

andrew bird - "weather systems" 

this song is perfect.


----------



## troubadours (Oct 8, 2008)

new of montreal album ("skeletal lamping")

going to see these guys on friday and trying to get into their new shitttt


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 8, 2008)

beauty- the shivers


----------



## lalatx (Oct 9, 2008)

BC Jean- Heartbreaker


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 9, 2008)

Stars - Simply Red


----------



## intraultra (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## frankman (Oct 10, 2008)

Ella Fitzgerald - once too often
The Band - The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down


----------



## george83 (Oct 10, 2008)

At the mo Cowboys From Hell By Pantera \m/

Under the lights where we stand tall
Nobody touches us at all
Showdown, shootout, spread fear within, without
We're gonna take what's ours to have
Spread the word throughout the land
They say the bad guys wear black
We're tagged and can't turn back

You see us comin'
And you all together run for cover
We're takin over this town

Here we come reach for your gun
And you better listen my friend, you see
It's been slow down below,
Aimed at you we're the cowboys from hell
Deed is done again, we've won
Ain't talking no tall tales friend
'Cause high noon, your doom
Comin' for you we're the cowboys from hell

Pillage the village, trash the scene
But better not take it out on me
'Cause a ghost town is found
Where your city used to be
So out of the darkness and into the light
Sparks fly everywhere in sight
From my double barrel, 12 gauge,
Can't lock me in your cage

You see us comin'
And you all together run for cover
We're takin over this town

Here we come reach for your gun
And you better listen my friend, you see
It's been slow down below,
Aimed at you we're the cowboys from hell
Deed is done again, we've won
Ain't talking no tall tales friend
'Cause high noon, your doom
Comin' for you we're the cowboys from hell

*moshes* \m/


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 10, 2008)

george83 said:


> At the mo Cowboys From Hell By Pantera \m/
> 
> Under the lights where we stand tall
> Nobody touches us at all
> ...


#

Awesome song


----------



## george83 (Oct 10, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> #
> 
> Awesome song



Damn right it is, fantastic album to 

Now I'm playing . 

Used To Be A Sweet Boy - Morrissey


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 11, 2008)

I am listening to Somebody To Love - Queen off the seventies power ballads cd.


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 11, 2008)

squidge dumpling said:


> I am listening to Somebody To Love - Queen off the seventies power ballads cd.



Cool Squidge-I'm a fan of Queen myself.My mother introduced me to them inadvertently many years ago,and years later I learnt to appreciate and love the music.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 11, 2008)

can't . stop . listening . to . Kings of Leon...


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 11, 2008)

Storm Of Stress-Belchingbeet (Goregrind) :bow:


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 12, 2008)

AC/DC - Thunderstruck

FUCK YES YOU ARE THE BEST AC/DC EVER


----------



## snows (Oct 12, 2008)

No expectations by Rolling Stones, I've only really listened to their singles and after realizing how good they are I'd like to hear more




troubadours said:


> new of montreal album ("skeletal lamping")
> 
> going to see these guys on friday and trying to get into their new shitttt



I'm seeing of montreal and fiery furnaces for free in a month or two, hopefully both shows will be awesome


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hootie and the Blowfish


How 90s of me.

lol


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 13, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> Cool Squidge-I'm a fan of Queen myself.My mother introduced me to them inadvertently many years ago,and years later I learnt to appreciate and love the music.



They sure did some great songs Adamantoise 

listening to Angel in the night - Basshunter


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 13, 2008)

Listening to some of the latest from Nikka Costa on her MySpace page: 

http://www.myspace.com/nikkacosta 


Good stuff!


----------



## troubadours (Oct 13, 2008)

of montreal - triphallus, to punctuate!

this band put on the best show i've ever seen friday night *_*

my body is sore from dancing from 2 hours straight. OWned.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 13, 2008)

Hee hee...I was just listening to this just today...:happy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cIQn9avW2M



LJ Rock said:


> Listening to some of the latest from Nikka Costa on her MySpace page:
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/nikkacosta
> 
> ...


----------



## Shosh (Oct 13, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> AC/DC - Thunderstruck
> 
> FUCK YES YOU ARE THE BEST AC/DC EVER



Absolute bloody classic that song. I had it on my MySpace page until someone complained that it was too noisy.

It is AC/DC for fucks sake! What do you want from me?

AC/DC are the best Australian export the world has ever seen.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 13, 2008)

Someone got me hooked on this song....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUY8CQ08PRM


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 13, 2008)

Vineyard- Jackopierce.


Love this song. I'm pretty sure I can never ever ever get tired of it. It reminds me of the summer camp I worked at.


----------



## MattB (Oct 13, 2008)

Metallica- Welcome Home (Sanitarium)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abHUigYaHRw 

So powerful...


----------



## QueenB (Oct 13, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qHbfClXzB8

yep.


----------



## kayrae (Oct 14, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_e4PxtQ-Fw


----------



## panhype (Oct 15, 2008)

Meloves that shit. Actually things are worse: i'm addicted to this track. This is teh release of the year! By farz  Very nice video editing too!

*Cumbion Mountain*

Up, Bustle and Out getting a Mexican treatment by SLSS

ed: i know it's not from this year lol


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 15, 2008)

Doubled Over-Agoraphobic Nosebleed


----------



## george83 (Oct 18, 2008)

Ruiner (Demo Version) - Nine Ince Nails


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 18, 2008)

Football Season Is Over ~ Bring Me The Horizon


----------



## george83 (Oct 18, 2008)

The Worst Hangover Ever - The Offspring


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 18, 2008)

Listening to my signature:

"Fistful of Love," covered by Devendra Banhart


----------



## george83 (Oct 18, 2008)

Come Back - Foo Fighters


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm listening to the Across The Universe soundtrack... it's pretty good for a lazy Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 20, 2008)

Wilco - Sky Blue Sky



I :wubu: Wilco


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 20, 2008)

Me too!! Yay Wilco


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 20, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Me too!! Yay Wilco




YAY!!

Go Wilco!


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 22, 2008)

Ben Harper -Fight for Your Mind

I love this recording so much.


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 22, 2008)

I've been listening to this album in the car for like a month straight....


----------



## furious styles (Oct 22, 2008)

LJ Rock said:


> I've been listening to this album in the car for like a month straight....



great alb, but it's all about _Mecca And The Soul Brother_


----------



## steely (Oct 22, 2008)

O Brother,Where Art Thou?


----------



## frankman (Oct 22, 2008)

PJ Harvey. Which is awesome.
Thank you, either Olwen of Chimpi.


----------



## Tina (Oct 23, 2008)

The new thread is here, for those who subscribe.


----------

